# Fresher More Professional Look for TGR.



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Gee James has really lifted the game up here.








Shaved the beard, new fantastic fancy backlit set, active narrative review whilst riding on the mountain, nice transitional graphics, extensive long well orated review.


And let's not forget...., everyone in here wants to know more about the Orca🐳


Setting a higher benchmark for Avran???


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I seriously doubt we're ever going to get riding footage outta Avran.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Rumor has it he’s a diehard skier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

WigMar said:


> I seriously doubt we're ever going to get riding footage outta Avran.


I reckon TJ does the best reviews online.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Jkb818 said:


> Rumor has it he’s a diehard skier
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See I have it on good authority avran rocks the snow scoot








, hauls the decks behind him on a tow rope


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Craig64 said:


> I reckon TJ does the best reviews online.


I like snowboard robot reviews more, just not as many.



https://m.youtube.com/c/SnowboardRobot/featured


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

jstar said:


> I like snowboard robot reviews more, just not as many.
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/c/SnowboardRobot/featured


I just subscribed


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Elevation212 said:


> See I have it on good authority avran rocks the snow scoot
> View attachment 159856
> 
> , hauls the decks behind him on a tow rope


I watch mostly all of Avrans reviews. 
Now I have to be careful how I say this......, he gets pretty "Technical" going through the profile, sidecut, features, performance etc. Would be really good to see the board in action rather than sitting on 2 wooden blocks of wood, but that is his MO. However, I notice he's a decent lump at 200lbs but tends to ride a lot of boards in his reviews around the +/- 155 mark. I'm a similar weight and if I rode a 155 I would easily be able to throw it around like a toy and overpower it. Sort of like riding a Penny 22" skateboard. There's a limit to just how much fun you can have there.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

WigMar said:


> I seriously doubt we're ever going to get riding footage outta Avran.


In fairness he's too committed to not showing riding footage, so he can't start doing it now! There'll be a list of critics waiting.

I like his review format, his advice, and his humour - apart from Randy... 😬


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

jstar said:


> I like snowboard robot reviews more, just not as many.
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/c/SnowboardRobot/featured


I'm guessing he works at big white as a lot of those boards seem to be the ones you can demo there.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Manicmouse said:


> In fairness he's too committed to not showing riding footage, so he can't start doing it now! There'll be a list of critics waiting.
> 
> I like his review format, his advice, and his humour - apart from Randy... 😬


he could add a can Kevin carve it segment to each review, the history is there


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

when I saw TGR, i was thinking Teton Gravity Research....


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

The look is fresh and the review format is well segmented. But he tends to drift and lose focus when comparing multiple models at once. Would rather see smaller comparos broken into multiple vids if necessary. 

Still trying to adjust to the Nerdy Snowboarder look... 



jstar said:


> I like snowboard robot reviews more, just not as many.
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/c/SnowboardRobot/featured


His reviews are almost zen compared to the rest. Also helps that his footages are entirely of him riding, no glam product shots.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

robotfood99 said:


> The look is fresh and the review format is well segmented. But he tends to drift and lose focus when comparing multiple models at once. Would rather see smaller comparos broken into multiple vids if necessary.
> 
> Still trying to adjust to the Nerdy Snowboarder look...
> 
> ...


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Craig64 said:


> IHowever, I notice he's a decent lump at 200lbs but tends to ride a lot of boards in his reviews around the +/- 155 mark. I'm a similar weight and if I rode a 155 I would easily be able to throw it around like a toy and overpower it. Sort of like riding a Penny 22" skateboard. There's a limit to just how much fun you can have there.


That is one thing I always thought as well. I'm a 5 to 10 pounds lighter than him and I always feel like I overpower regular width 155 boards (ok, all-mountain freestyle and freestyle decks, I'm not talking about freeride boards or carving boards, I don't use those). It's exactly why I use wide versions of boards in that length-range. shorter for freestyle yet strong enough for me.

However, we have to realize that he rides whatever demos the companies send him, it's not like he can just pick the sizes he wants.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Surgeon said:


> That is one thing I always thought as well. I'm a 5 to 10 pounds lighter than him and I always feel like I overpower regular width 155 boards (ok, all-mountain freestyle and freestyle decks, I'm not talking about freeride boards or carving boards, I don't use those). It's exactly why I use wide versions of boards in that length-range. shorter for freestyle yet strong enough for me.
> 
> However, we have to realize that he rides whatever demos the companies send him, it's not like he can just pick the sizes he wants.



It’s good to know, when I’ve asked him for advice he typically tells me to go upsize if I want precise chargers or down if I want playful freestyle, as an old dude I’m trending towards the later, I find softer flexier decks are more fun and laid back but still can rip a carve when needed


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Craig64 said:


> Gee James has really lifted the game up here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New haircut, shaved beard, and new backlighting- but still has the comments turned off.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

mjayvee said:


> New haircut, shaved beard, and new backlighting- but still has the comments turned off.


I'm not saying I support the "no comments" aspect but I still wonder how much shit the guy would get on a regular basis just due to Avran's rants against the guy and the shills that think the same because Avran does... I don't enjoy his old reviews (haven't watched his new stuff) but at what point is the negativity towards the guy really warranted?

But it's probably just me being too "old" and "canadian" for my own good on the internet.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Craig64 said:


> However, I notice he's a decent lump at 200lbs but tends to ride a lot of boards in his reviews around the +/- 155 mark.


Hmm 200lbs, is that just a guess or did he say it once? I reckon he’s more like 185lbs. I’m 6’4” 200lbs. Never tried to guess someone’s weight, this is funny 😆


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Manicmouse said:


> Hmm 200lbs, is that just a guess or did he say it once? I reckon he’s more like 185lbs. I’m 6’4” 200lbs. Never tried to guess someone’s weight, this is funny 😆



Massive legs n ass


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Manicmouse said:


> Hmm 200lbs, is that just a guess or did he say it once? I reckon he’s more like 185lbs. I’m 6’4” 200lbs. Never tried to guess someone’s weight, this is funny 😆


He states it at the beginning of every review. For the last year or so he states 200lbs...


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Surgeon said:


> I'm not saying I support the "no comments" aspect but I still wonder how much shit the guy would get on a regular basis just due to Avran's rants against the guy and the shills that think the same because Avran does... I don't enjoy his old reviews (haven't watched his new stuff) but at what point is the negativity towards the guy really warranted?
> 
> But it's probably just me being too "old" and "canadian" for my own good on the internet.


I do watch his videos sometimes and I actually enjoy his enthusiasm about Union bindings and Burton AK. (I am an addict of both of those brands/products). 
I hope people would not think negatively about TGR, just because of what other people might say.

IMO, it is a good thing to read/watch multiple sources for snowboarding reviews/content.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Anyone watched their womens board reviews recently where she can only do basic turns left and right left and right down a groomer and then puts out reviews? Unless there are mutiple female reviewers and I just watched the wrong ones.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

deagol said:


> when I saw TGR, i was thinking Teton Gravity Research....


Same !


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

mjayvee said:


> I hope people would not think negatively about TGR, just because of what other people might say.


Don't take this the wrong way but: are you new to this internet thing?
I'm kidding you of course but I would be very surprised if a bunch of Avran fans didn't start trolling the comment section as soon as Jeff opens it...


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Surgeon said:


> He states it at the beginning of every review. For the last year or so he states 200lbs...


Shows how much attention I pay 😂


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Surgeon said:


> Don't take this the wrong way but: are you new to this internet thing?
> I'm kidding you of course but I would be very surprised if a bunch of Avran fans didn't start trolling the comment section as soon as Jeff opens it...


They could weed through those trolls, and the hate spamming would probably die down pretty quickly. I think it's much easier not to interact with people on YouTube. It just takes more time and effort.

In the past, TGR has made the worst reviews I've ever seen, like their old cool bean review. I called them out on it around here, and they took the reviews down. They're getting better though. Looks like they took a riding lesson or two as well.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Craig64 said:


> Gee James has really lifted the game up here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goonride's benchmark was level with the slush in the latecomers' carpark. It wouldn't be hard for him to improve. 
He does need to stop eating on camera, and making sure bindings are actually mounted and adjusted properly, before waffling on, to name a couple of his odd behaviours in past reviews...


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Gee Biesty even got the carousel going on now with his extensive (10.03min) "Fresher more Professional" reviews. Lifting the game to another level.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

MountainMystic said:


> Goonride's benchmark was level with the slush in the latecomers' carpark. It wouldn't be hard for him to improve.
> He does need to stop eating on camera, and making sure bindings are actually mounted and adjusted properly, before waffling on, to name a couple of his odd behaviours in past reviews...


Sometimes his language is super cringeworthy and try hard. Some of the shit he says is just legit gross and makes me want to turn off the video...


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

All these reviews and hyped up Facebook posts on the Orca is wearing me down, I feel like I'm missing something.....but then I just look at their FB profiles. Think I'll get a ruroc instead.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

It would be interesting to see James and Avran do a collaborative review meshing their 2 styles together.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Craig64 said:


> It would be interesting to see James and Avran do a collaborative review meshing their 2 styles together.


Would be hilarious and never gonna happen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Jkb818 said:


> Would be hilarious and never gonna happen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Avran maybe could take on a role riding shotgun, similar to alongside Peter, constantly making sexual innuendo jokes whilst James rattles boringly on through the specs.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Craig64 said:


> It would be interesting to see James and Avran do a collaborative review meshing their 2 styles together.


I suspect that Avran would only agree if the 'review' was in the format of a cage match.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Avran would probably use a ruroc and Gilson to pound the poor guy.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

ridethecliche said:


> Avran would probably use a ruroc and Gilson to pound the poor guy.













I pretty sure Biesty would polish up these reviews to make them a little bit more viewer friendly.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> Avran would probably use a ruroc and Gilson to pound the poor guy.


....just prior to forcing 15 gallons of Alfredo sauce down Biestie's face hole.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I can't help but wonder why he is trying to look like a retailer promo, what with the Las Vegas backlight, the carousel, and such. Before long, I think he will bring in a female assistant in a sequin swimsuit.

Through out the video from start to end, the gigantic logo on his desk takes up a third of the screen and the product being reviewed almost look like afterthoughts. You can barely tell the details even as he is pawing all over them to talk about the features.

He should hire a pro to coach him a few things before he buries himself in another series of expensive and mediocre videos.



Craig64 said:


> It would be interesting to see James and Avran do a collaborative review meshing their 2 styles together.


It's more likely that Avran will do R-rated reviews of Biesty's reviews. My ears are starting to bleed just thinking of it.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I know we all say comments are turned off because he’d get flamed but I think he’s more saavy than that. He has that submission form you fill out for questions and through it he is able to capture your email address. That’s probably more valuable to him than comments. His channel gets a lot of views anyway.

I used to hate on him until I realized I was mostly being a dick. That being said I don’t find the reviews overly helpful.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Yeah no hate at all for the guy...the more review content out there the better. Good for him on finding a way to make money off his passion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Jkb818 said:


> Yeah no hate at all for the guy...the more review content out there the better. Good for him on finding a way to make money off his passion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most of us in here are savvy enough with snowboarding to work out fact from fiction with reviews. I've never been that intrinsically critical of the TGR as well with their reviews improving and becoming better than they were in the past. I often get a laugh about them clowning around. 

A lot of people buy gear online now and me personally, use every available article/review/experience to build up a good knowledge of that product before buying. Unfortunately in Australia we only have a small number of decent snowboard outlets scattered around the Country. In my area we only have one smaller ski/snowboard shop which is difficult to get to/get a park and is always full RRP anyway so I'm always buying online, which is what most of us do now days anyway.


----------



## lifeisgold (Mar 1, 2020)

I never saw the the fact they didn't allow reviews on YouTube as some sort of avoidance. They allow comments on their website, rather it was a way to drive traffic to the website.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

lifeisgold said:


> I never saw the the fact they didn't allow reviews on YouTube as some sort of avoidance. They allow comments on their website, rather it was a way to drive traffic to the website.


The comments on TGR website are only placed in once they have been vetted by Biesty.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Gotta hand it to avran...that dude replies to everyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

The biggest problem I have with his reviews is that they are so inconsistent with the manufacturer’s description of a product and my own experience with the same product. So often the review seems to be describing a completely different product, or he directly compares the item to an item in a different category. Listening to him describe a stiff free ride board compared to a park deck for playfulness makes me want to reach through the screen and beat him to within an inch of his life. And personally giving a a rating to a boards ability to scarve/skid a turn makes no sense. I’ve assumed his new more professional presentation is directly related to evo (correct me if I’m wrong) providing direct sponsorship dollars to his reviews.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

bseracka said:


> I’ve assumed his new more professional presentation is directly related to evo (correct me if I’m wrong) providing direct sponsorship dollars to his reviews.


Sounds about right.


----------



## lifeisgold (Mar 1, 2020)

Jkb818 said:


> Gotta hand it to avran...that dude replies to everyone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup but... half of the replies are just fancy ways of saying your stupid lol.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

lifeisgold said:


> Yup but... half of the replies are just fancy ways of saying your stupid lol.


That’s the best part


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

bseracka said:


> The biggest problem I have with his reviews is that they are so inconsistent with the manufacturer’s description of a product and my own experience with the same product. So often the review seems to be describing a completely different product, or he directly compares the item to an item in a different category. Listening to him describe a stiff free ride board compared to a park deck for playfulness makes me want to reach through the screen and beat him to within an inch of his life. And personally giving a a rating to a boards ability to scarve/skid a turn makes no sense. I’ve assumed his new more professional presentation is directly related to evo (correct me if I’m wrong) providing direct sponsorship dollars to his reviews.


Sooooo.....EVO glitter sprinkled on the Goonride turd. 

IMO, Sponsored / Paid reviews generally aren't worth the time taken to watch them. you might as well just read the marketing spiel in the manufacturer's catalogue.

Also, How does shop-flexing a board help? Surely it would be better to explain how much or little the Board flexes underfoot, how much torsional flex there is, and how best to ride it to get the most out of a given board.

Biestie seems to talk in bland generalities.

A red flag for me is " I rode these boards *mostly* with boot X and binding Z..."

where's the consistency in feel of boots and bindings when he reviews a different board, or compares two or more boards? It may be random. Any differences in board/ride feel could be more to do with his boots and bindings, rather than the board itself.

from biestie's Jones frontier review. (23 Dec 2020 on Youtube)
@8min 15sec : "When you compare this to a dedicated powder board, it's really lacking. " (he rode the pow board and the frontier in different conditions, as well)
I marvel at how biestie appears to be able to breathe unassisted.
The only useful statement was right in the last 20 seconds, where he basically says that it's an all-mountain quiver of one, doing most things well. It's just that there was 9min 40sec of waffle to get to that bit.

I just watched Snowboard robot's review of the 2022 Neversummer swift.

Concentrates on one board, explains any changes from previous model years, compares with the harpoon, but not a bunch of other boards. Talks about the ride feel and how to ride it.
etc.
The difference between SR and biestie is day and night.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

bseracka said:


> The biggest problem I have with his reviews is that they are so inconsistent with the manufacturer’s description of a product and my own experience with the same product. So often the review seems to be describing a completely different product, or he directly compares the item to an item in a different category. Listening to him describe a stiff free ride board compared to a park deck for playfulness makes me want to reach through the screen and beat him to within an inch of his life. And personally giving a a rating to a boards ability to scarve/skid a turn makes no sense. I’ve assumed his new more professional presentation is directly related to evo (correct me if I’m wrong) providing direct sponsorship dollars to his reviews.


I agree. For a guy that's riding 100 different boards a year, at times it seems he doesn't know his head from his @$$... I think the fact that he rates a board's ability to skid turns is indicative of who a large portion of his target audience is - people that don't know how to ride.  In all fairness, I guess riders who skid their turns need reviews as much as hardcore riders. I take Avran and Kevin's reviews much more seriously. I've shot Avran some questions in the past, but I'd never ask JB for advice. 

That said, JB has found a way to turn snowboarding into money, so good for him.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Jimi7 said:


> I agree. For a guy that's riding 100 different boards a year, at times it seems he doesn't know his head from his @$$... I think the fact that he rates a board's ability to skid turns is indicative of who a large portion of his target audience is - people that don't know how to ride.  In all fairness, I guess riders who skid their turns need reviews as much as hardcore riders. I take Avran and Kevin's reviews much more seriously. I've shot Avran some questions in the past, but I'd never ask JB for advice.
> 
> That said, JB has found a way to turn snowboarding into money, so good for him.


Yep Jimi..., unfortunately like most of us I have to work to Snowboard.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

robotfood99 said:


> I can't help but wonder why he is trying to look like a retailer promo, what with the Las Vegas backlight, the carousel, and such. Before long, I think he will bring in a female assistant in a sequin swimsuit.
> 
> Through out the video from start to end, the gigantic logo on his desk takes up a third of the screen and the product being reviewed almost look like afterthoughts. You can barely tell the details even as he is pawing all over them to talk about the features.
> 
> ...


An AVRAN REACTS video series would be pure gold. I'm tradmarking this idea btw.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Sudden_Death said:


> An AVRAN REACTS video series would be pure gold. I'm tradmarking this idea btw.


I'd LOVE to see Avran's reaction to your trademarking his name. 😱


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

robotfood99 said:


> I'd LOVE to see Avran's reaction to your trademarking his name. 😱


Not the name, the video series


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

James getting up with some pretty solid riding skills; switch, 360 spins, tripods. Using "Davey Boy" as the big rider perspective input. Getting into some of the more technical aspects. A calmer more polished narrative.

I got a bit lost however with the length of this review.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Sudden_Death said:


> Not the name, the video series


You are aware that among the rest of his family are several lawyers, right?


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

MountainMystic said:


> You are aware that among the rest of his family are several lawyers, right?


No. I wasn't. That makes this even dumber lol.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Just saw this, I think it belongs in this thread.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I told my wife I was looking at some K2 thraxis boots the other day and she goes “why do I know what that is?”

she doesn’t snowboard


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Radialhead said:


> Just saw this, I think it belongs in this thread.
> View attachment 159976


That’s awesome. He loves that pairing so much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I know what my next boots are 😂😂😂


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Jkb818 said:


> That’s awesome. He loves that pairing so much.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's also about consistency, and removing Boot or binding differences as an uncontrolled influence when testing boards for review.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

MountainMystic said:


> It's also about consistency, and removing Boot or binding differences as an uncontrolled influence when testing boards for review.


Agreed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Gee...., James has got this transitional sentence overlay thingy going on strong here. I'm curious just how he does it. It sounds like his sentences are running straight after each other but there is all this SFX change between from one to the other. Like the boot zoom in effect bringing us in for a closer look in front of the camera. Got that carousel going strong again. 

TGR lifting the game to a Galactic level???


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

I will say this about TGR, the vids of the board in action really help, i wayyy prefer avrans write ups and presentation style but the way the TGR guys show decks performance on snow and now against other decks in the class helps me get a better sense of what it is.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Big fail with spec' claims with this TGR Review here, "60 grams body, 20 grams in the arms, I think".

The [ak] Helitack has 100/60grms insulation.









Men's Burton [ak] GORE‑TEX Helitack Stretch Jacket | Burton.com Winter 2022


Shop the Men's Burton [ak] GORE‑TEX Helitack Stretch Jacket along with more winter jackets and outerwear from Winter 2022 at Burton.com




www.burton.com


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Craig64 said:


> Big fail with spec' claims with this TGR Review here,


...so business as usual at TGR


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

bseracka said:


> ...so business as usual at TGR


Grant is TGR technical guy that knows the most about outerwear???


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Craig64 said:


> Grant is TGR technical guy that knows the most about outerwear???


The most ridiculous part to me, is at the core of their reviews they regurgitate a lot of ad copy; accurately reading and reciting that ad copy should be job #1


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

bseracka said:


> The most ridiculous part to me, is at the core of their reviews they regurgitate a lot of ad copy; accurately reading and reciting that ad copy should be job #1


When you are reviewing the [ak] Helitack, one of Burton's specific cold weather jackets you think you would at least get the insulation specs right.


----------



## shasty (Nov 30, 2014)

Did I find one of the rare videos where you can see Avran's riding?





I see some very short clips of carves, 180s, tripods, etc sprayed throughout the video. Just from this very small sample, I would judge his riding skills to be on par with Biesty's.

Regarding SnowboardRobot- I used like his reviews a lot, but this year his bias seems to have turned full free-ride, riding with positive binding angles and even more love for stiff, camber boards. Even when he's reviewing freestyle boards its mostly footage of riding powder or jumping side hits. His freestyle board reviews actually used to have decent park shots. 

I like watching TJ's reviews just for the act of watching, but he actually doesn't offer real advice regarding the board. It's always a "this is a good freestyle/freeride snowboard. / I wouldn't recommend a beginner / etc." The only time I learned something was when he said Bataleon Camel Two seemed to be way less stiff than he thought. 
Also, is he sponsored by Bataleon? His love for Bataleon boards is real- I always see him giving high praises to the brand, its always in all the top 5's, and now Boss is heavily displayed as his daily driver.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

James pumping out another extensive Review for the "Show Stopper". I'm a little interested in this board, has a lot of positive feedback. Nice studio set up, however not a big fan of the surfy thongs for a Snowboard Review. He's definitely got this real "Nerdy" look going on now. 

Could Avran get a few more followers "Smash that Subscribe button" if he'd follow this style of presentation???


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Craig64 said:


> James pumping out another extensive Review for the "Show Stopper". I'm a little interested in this board, has a lot of positive feedback. Nice studio set up, however not a big fan of the surfy thongs for a Snowboard Review. He's definitely got this real "Nerdy" look going on now.
> 
> Could Avran get a few more followers "Smash that Subscribe button" if he'd follow this style of presentation???


That was the only Burton board that almost tempted me this season.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Jkb818 said:


> That was the only Burton board that almost tempted me this season.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Has a reasonable WW. 270cm @162 for my size.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Craig64 said:


> Has a reasonable WW. 270cm @162 for my size.


I think you need to get one and do a proper review


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Jkb818 said:


> I think you need to get one and do a proper review
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks like it rips in TGR Review. Love this backhand slash.


----------



## shasty (Nov 30, 2014)

Wonder how it'd compare to the K2 excavator. Their flex, camber profile, and sidecut looks very similar and BA has already commented that the excavator is a good ripper.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Craig64 said:


> It looks like it rips in TGR Review.





shasty said:


> Wonder how it'd compare to the K2 excavator. Their flex, camber profile, and sidecut looks very similar and BA has already commented that the excavator is a good ripper.


Has a shortish side cut radius 7m @162


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Finally gave in and watched one of the new TGR reviews and I fully agree the set and lighting appear top notch. I was amazingly surprised by the change in presentation and in some ways a bit sad. Poor James just sits there mumbling about surfing and early rise, but the light and sparkle has definitely left his eyes. He reminds me of a dog that's been neutered. I hope selling his soul to his new corporate overlords was worth it, because his joy seems to be gone. Also the helmet cam footage of the show stopper is the definition of everything wrong with helmet cams. He'd have been better off leaving the footage out as it added nothing to the review, other than showing off the nose flap and chattery turn initiation.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

bseracka said:


> Finally gave in and watched one of the new TGR reviews and I fully agree the set and lighting appear top notch. I was amazingly surprised by the change in presentation and in some ways a bit sad. Poor James just sits there mumbling about surfing and early rise, but the light and sparkle has definitely left his eyes. He reminds me of a dog that's been neutered. I hope selling his soul to his new corporate overlords was worth it, because his joy seems to be gone. Also the helmet cam footage of the show stopper is the definition of everything wrong with helmet cams. He'd have been better off leaving the footage out as it added nothing to the review, other than showing off the nose flap and chattery turn initiation.


Agreed. When I first watched James on the new TGR set I attributed the "feel" to his new "snowboard nerd" persona, but you're right, it seems like the spark is gone from his eyes. Lighting, etc may be better on the new set, but at least James seemed to be having fun before and genuinely excited to do a review Now it's more like he's just regurgitating copy and going thru the motions. 

Knowing the reviewer (ie AngrySB) won't hesitate to call garbage products out makes them a better choice for reviews than good lighting.


----------



## shasty (Nov 30, 2014)

bseracka said:


> Finally gave in and watched one of the new TGR reviews and I fully agree the set and lighting appear top notch. I was amazingly surprised by the change in presentation and in some ways a bit sad. Poor James just sits there mumbling about surfing and early rise, but the light and sparkle has definitely left his eyes. He reminds me of a dog that's been neutered. I hope selling his soul to his new corporate overlords was worth it, because his joy seems to be gone. Also the helmet cam footage of the show stopper is the definition of everything wrong with helmet cams. He'd have been better off leaving the footage out as it added nothing to the review, other than showing off the nose flap and chattery turn initiation.


James needs his bros to banter around and bring liveliness to the presentation. Also, his bros (mainly Peter) aren't afraid to call out things they don't like, and James usually is the one that balances those opinions. I still think it's too bad their preferences are very one dimensional.

One of my favorite reviews by them is their Nitro Team review. James brought Nick, who imo is very good at park-style, to put his two cents. And it actually convinced me to buy the board (along with SnowboardRobot's take).


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Did Angry Stop Paying his Internet bill?


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Elevation212 said:


> Did Angry Stop Paying his Internet bill?


 Are you asking if he still frequents this forum? if that's what you are asking, then I'm pretty sure that he does not.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

MountainMystic said:


> Are you asking if he still frequents this forum? if that's what you are asking, then I'm pretty sure that he does not.


no his site his down, says it’s “parked” on godaddy


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Elevation212 said:


> no his site his down, says it’s “parked” on godaddy


It's back up. He probably forgot to renew the domain name. He should probably buy a SSL cert to make it a secure website using https too but what do I know. 😁


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)




----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Manicmouse said:


> It's back up. He probably forgot to renew the domain name. He should probably buy a SSL cert to make it a secure website using https too but what do I know. 😁


I'm still seeing it as parked. His merch site is live.

I looked to see if the domain name was available. looks as if it is not, so that's something.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

MountainMystic said:


> I'm still seeing it as parked. His merch site is live.
> 
> I looked to see if the domain name was available. looks as if it is not, so that's something.


The Angry Snowboarder works, what URL are you using?


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

MountainMystic said:


> I'm still seeing it as parked. His merch site is live.
> 
> I looked to see if the domain name was available. looks as if it is not, so that's something.


Might be changing his profile style to be a bit more like Buckhouse, just pushing merch' day after day in order to eke out a living?


----------



## cjdscratch (Feb 10, 2019)

…


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Manicmouse said:


> The Angry Snowboarder works, what URL are you using?


using The Angry Snowboarder
although it just shows as www.

back up again


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

MountainMystic said:


> using The Angry Snowboarder
> although it just shows as www.
> 
> back up again


It wasn't down mate 😂😂😂


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Manicmouse said:


> It wasn't down mate 😂😂😂


which is fine, but my browser was showing the domain as parked until about 10-15 min ago.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

James HH review. It's a long one. Like how he overlays the narrative with his riding..., a bit of switch, tripod. The guy must have some outerwear as he has a different jacket pants combo on over various days. 







Love to see Avran run a few of his reviews in this format.


----------



## shasty (Nov 30, 2014)

I've seen Avran and Kevin rant on forums and livestreams against youtubers, but Avran definitely made the accusations wide and open in his regular upload this time lol. 
Consider me entertained.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

shasty said:


> I've seen Avran and Kevin rant on forums and livestreams against youtubers, but Avran definitely made the accusations wide and open in his regular upload this time lol.
> Consider me entertained.


Gee..., Avran must of woken up on the wrong side of the bed before he shot this Top 5 clip.

I smashed that like button though.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

That top 5 was brilliant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Craig64 said:


> Gee..., Avran must of woken up on the wrong side of the bed before he shot this Top 5 clip.
> 
> I smashed that like button though.


The man chose violence


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

But really, base structure. That should be number one. Wtf? Only takes one pass on a new deck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Base structure has made a huge difference on my K2.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Yeah, structure is a big deal. Seems like it only takes an extra couple of minutes too.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

shasty said:


> I've seen Avran and Kevin rant on forums and livestreams against youtubers, but Avran definitely made the accusations wide and open in his regular upload this time lol.
> Consider me entertained.


I have a little rule regarding YouTubers. If they start their videos by saying "Whassup" in some annoyingly exuberant manner, I hit the stop button & avoid them in future. That clears the clutter nicely, & leads to the discovery of the people with far fewer followers like Malcolm Moore, who I suspect is one of the best when it comes to technique videos.


----------



## shasty (Nov 30, 2014)

Jkb818 said:


> talk





Radialhead said:


> I have a little rule regarding YouTubers. If they start their videos by saying "Whassup" in some annoyingly exuberant manner, I hit the stop button & avoid them in future. That clears the clutter nicely, & leads to the discovery of the people with far fewer followers like Malcolm Moore, who I suspect is one of the best when it comes to technique videos.


I also like Tommie Bennett's channel, he's instructions are pretty detailed and he's genuinely excited to teach techniques. He does start his video in "Whassup" in an annoying manner though lol. He doesn't sell any weird shit, but does promote his own bootcamps though.


----------



## shasty (Nov 30, 2014)

Speaking of Malcolm Moore, has no one found this weird? Malcolm talks about best snowboards, and ONLY introduces Amplid boards. No mention of them paying him whatsoever (at least in the video), no Youtube warnings. Suspicious much?


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

shasty said:


> I also like Tommie Bennett's channel, he's instructions are pretty detailed and he's genuinely excited to teach techniques. He does start his video in "Whassup" in an annoying manner though lol. He doesn't sell any weird shit, but does promote his own bootcamps though.


I can't watch him, his voice & shouting does my head in.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

shasty said:


> Speaking of Malcolm Moore, has no one found this weird? Malcolm talks about best snowboards, and ONLY introduces Amplid boards. No mention of them paying him whatsoever (at least in the video), no Youtube warnings. Suspicious much?


Seems pretty open to me. He does mention several other boards, & says that Amplid sent him the boards to test. He's a fulltime instructor not a YouTuber/reviewer so unlikely to have companies sending him boards to test.


----------



## shasty (Nov 30, 2014)

Radialhead said:


> Seems pretty open to me. He does mention several other boards, & says that Amplid sent him the boards to test. He's a fulltime instructor not a YouTuber/reviewer so unlikely to have companies sending him boards to test.


I think there is a difference between reviewing/testing boards that a company gives out, and declaring the best snowboard out of a very slim options that are all from a single company.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

I actually really enjoyed his reviews - my take was that this was his "best board" or Daily Driver for the season, didn't take too much out of it to be honest. He's reviewed a few boards, can ride also which is a bonus. I didn't get the impression he was shoving Amplid boards down anyones throat during the video.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

NT.Thunder said:


> I actually really enjoyed his reviews - my take was that this was his "best board" or Daily Driver for the season, didn't take too much out of it to be honest. He's reviewed a few boards, can ride also which is a bonus. I didn't get the impression he was shoving Amplid boards down anyones throat during the video.


Agree, MM channel is pretty good. I like how he does his tutorial narratives whilst riding. He's strength is clearly more about snowboarding instruction. 
JB on the other hand is all about promoting his shit for sale. I suppose that's how he cuts a living. I'm not at all into Park and that is mainly all he cares about. I quite like JB snow/ski resort tour though.
Big fan of RK site as well. A true master on the Mountain. 
Avran has his own individual style but in the end I'm taking his reviews from his alleged experience. I've never seen him actual ride a board. That's where at least TGR excels above him. I don't mind Avrans "Explained" segments they are short but pretty informative.


----------



## shasty (Nov 30, 2014)

Not a great review in regards to the feeling of the new "triple" camber profile. 
When will NeverSummer admit defeat and just make straight camber boards for freeride/carvers...


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

shasty said:


> Not a great review in regards to the feeling of the new "triple" camber profile.
> When will NeverSummer admit defeat and just make straight camber boards for freeride/carvers...


I believe they have a single camber option now. I thought they were going to die on the rocker hill.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

LOL @ that being triple camber.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

WigMar said:


> I believe they have a single camber option now. I thought they were going to die on the rocker hill.


Holy shit! The hammer with traditional camber actually looks like something id want to ride. Deadass! 

Good ww, little taper, cool sidecut, I'm uhhh... huh.


----------



## shasty (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh wow I was wrong. Mid-wide, aggressive sidecut, and longer end of EE. Looks like a profile that would cater to many, hopefully they see success and transition well.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

shasty said:


> Oh wow I was wrong. Mid-wide, aggressive sidecut, and longer end of EE. Looks like a profile that would cater to many, hopefully they see success and transition well.


Talking about the Hammer?
Yeah, I've been thinking about getting another full camber board for the east coast quiver. Either something C3 with mag or full out camber. This might end up on the short list esp if I can find a demo somewhere.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

ridethecliche said:


> View attachment 160970
> 
> 
> LOL @ that being triple camber.


But but if you zoom right in on the middle 🤣


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Mike256 said:


> But but if you zoom right in on the middle 🤣


MiCrO CaMbEr


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Gee..., not sure how Avran will take this with Kevin from SPC now selling out to Corporate US of A with a big gear sponsorship from Anon.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Craig64 said:


> Gee..., not sure how Avran will take this with Kevin from SPC now selling out to Corporate US of A with a big gear sponsorship from Anon.


I appreciate what Arvan does and how he does it, but I think this is the future of sales. Companies will sell direct to the consumer using the influencer model.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Jimi7 said:


> I appreciate what Arvan does and how he does it, but I think this is the future of sales. Companies will sell direct to the consumer using the influencer model.


Avran doesn't strike me as the sort of guy that would whore himself for a few extra bucks and ride around the Mountain looking like a sponsored Pro. On the other side of the coin, James from TGR seems to have all the most expensive gear as he rides around shooting his reviews.


----------



## Pablo$ (Oct 10, 2020)

Beyond AS I hardy watch gear reviews enough to know who Avran is calling out with those cropped faces on the "trends that need to go" YT, but I'm guessing it's the dudes from TGR & SBC?


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Good for them, turning down free gear/money doesn't seem very smart


----------



## easyrider16 (Sep 28, 2020)

16gkid said:


> Good for them, turning down free gear/money doesn't seem very smart


In the short term this might be true. If you're trying to build a business based on reviewing product, there might be more money in the end when you build a following of people who actually trust your reviews.

I have ridden a half dozen boards that Avran has reviewed. I have found that his reviews of these boards were very accurate to my experience. Now any time I am looking for reviews, Angry Snowboarder is my first stop, and his opinion is the one I credit the most.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

easyrider16 said:


> In the short term this might be true. If you're trying to build a business based on reviewing product, there might be more money in the end when you build a following of people who actually trust your reviews.
> 
> I have ridden a half dozen boards that Avran has reviewed. I have found that his reviews of these boards were very accurate to my experience. Now any time I am looking for reviews, Angry Snowboarder is my first stop, and his opinion is the one I credit the most.


Going by subscription numbers someones doing it right, ill let you figure out who that is.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

16gkid said:


> Going by subscription numbers someones doing it right, ill let you figure out who that is.


Jesus it’s not even close. But hey Avran keeps it real so props for that. I love his authenticity. He also responds to EVERYONE in the comments. So I respect that also. Sadly keeping it real doesn’t seem to get you as many followers and likes these days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Jkb818 said:


> Jesus it’s not even close. But hey Avran keeps it real so props for that. I love his authenticity. He also responds to EVERYONE in the comments. So I respect that also. Sadly keeping it real doesn’t seem to get you as many followers and likes these days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can see why people like and hate it, personally I'll watch the board review but the rest of it I'll skip, the rantings of an old angry snowboarder makes me roll my eyes


----------



## easyrider16 (Sep 28, 2020)

What are you comparing to? An influencer like SnowboardProCamp has a lot of different content than just reviews, so it would make sense that he has more subs. Are people really going there for the reviews? Doubtful. But Angry's youtube channel has a lot more subs than The Good Ride's channel, and that's a more apples to apples comparison. The real question is, who moves more product?


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Jimi7 said:


> I appreciate what Arvan does and how he does it, but I think this is the future of sales. Companies will sell direct to the consumer using the influencer model.


Confirmed, work in retail cloud tech, influencers are the next gen Amazon review in the eyes of retailers, you build trust with the and they become your talk show/qvc, it’s frankly an old model with modern tech. Howard stern reps a movie, you like and trust him, you go see the movie/buy the product/whatever. By the end of this year you will see payment/purchase options on these feeds to complete the consumer cycle all within your YouTube/tik Tok/snap stream.

Sincerely
Satan


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Elevation212 said:


> Confirmed, work in retail cloud tech, influencers are the next gen Amazon review in the eyes of retailers, you build trust with the and they become your talk show/qvc, it’s frankly an old model with modern tech. Howard stern reps a movie, you like and trust him, you go see the movie/buy the product/whatever. By the end of this year you will see payment/purchase options on these feeds to complete the consumer cycle all within your YouTube/tik Tok/snap stream.
> 
> Sincerely
> Satan


The problem is I think this pushes out guys like Arvan who I know I can trust for his honest opinion. I work in 2 industries: mortgages and residential solar. Both industries consistently lie and misrepresent, so I guess in the business world there just isn't alot of room for a guy like Arvan who will always call it like he sees it.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Jimi7 said:


> The problem is I think this pushes out guys like Arvan who I know I can trust for his honest opinion. I work in 2 industries: mortgages and residential solar. Both industries consistently lie and misrepresent, so I guess in the business world there just isn't alot of room for a guy like Arvan who will always call it like he sees it.


I like to think the market will support multiple options, I personally never would buy from a sponsored influencer and would always lean on a avran. Hopefully there are more then dozens of us!


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Now personally, I watch/subscribed to all the reviews I can find on a product I'm interested in or want to gain knowledge and I'm smart enough in weighing up the validity of each. Having good video footage is always going to be a big plus so I can see how it performs. I don't mind TGR outerwear reviews. They are sometimes a bit off with their knowledge of a product as they need to have it better understood before they commence shooting the clip but I do get to see a decent walk through of item.

We now live in the World almost totally consumed with online purchases and where I live there is only one Ski/Snowboard shop in the heart of the City which I don't really go to as it has very limited stock and is always full RRP anyway. Absolutely no doubt, I'm a bit of a gear whore and always looking at the upper top end of the product range for boards and outerwear etc, always buying my gear online with EOS prices as a big bonus.

I like TJ reviews as he has good footage of him talking about as well as riding the board at the same time. It's helpful knowing all the technical aspects of how a board performs ie AS, but you need to adapt that to your individual riding style so nothing is more a winner than seeing how it actually rips. I'm an AM to Powder type rider (not interested in park/freestyle) so look at boards that fit how our ride ie hard charging carve/little bit surfy at times.
I really like Avrans "Explained" segments, it's unique and he talks about the individual tech of each product.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Elevation212 said:


> I like to think the market will support multiple options, I personally never would buy from a sponsored influencer and would always lean on a avran. Hopefully there are more then dozens of us!


I hope you're right, but I'm skeptical. I got my first PC in 1995 and have watched as truly informative forums like this one have gone by the wayside and now reddit, quora and facebook groups dominate what once belonged to the forums. The information and knowledge in those groups tends to be dumbed down and diluted, but they have a ton of traffic. OTOH a forum like this one has very little traffic because people are logging into a Facebook group.


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

16gkid said:


> Going by subscription numbers someones doing it right, ill let you figure out who that is.


Millions of flies like shit, so it must be good.


----------



## shasty (Nov 30, 2014)

I don't know if I'm just a shit rider, but I sometimes agree with TGR review opinions more than Avran's.

Can't really integrate review inputs of TJ or Snowboard Robot because they usually just have good video clips, but no substance. 

Like for example- Jones Stratos. It's a great versatile board - we know it to be a versatile freeride because it's in the fucking marketing. TGR had a comment saying that it felt a bit too chattery in unstable, choppy conditions compared to other freeride boards. Angry said it's a bit chattery in the nose but doesn't resonate enough to bother you and it crushes like a tank. 
And I agreed with TGR, it's definitely more chattery than other cambered freerides that I've tried, enough so to bother me. It's a great board that I'll take out on soft, powdery days on glades and groomers , but I'm not going to choose the board if I expect a lot of steeps or if I really want to charge on sub-optimal conditions.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Craig64 said:


> Avran doesn't strike me as the sort of guy that would whore himself for a few extra bucks and ride around the Mountain looking like a sponsored Pro. On the other side of the coin, James from TGR seems to have all the most expensive gear as he rides around shooting his reviews.


I read that AlfredoSauceGuy/james tends to either keep or sell product sent to him to review.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

easyrider16 said:


> What are you comparing to? An influencer like SnowboardProCamp has a lot of different content than just reviews, so it would make sense that he has more subs. Are people really going there for the reviews? Doubtful. But Angry's youtube channel has a lot more subs than The Good Ride's channel, and that's a more apples to apples comparison. The real question is, who moves more product?


IMO, Avran helps the community more by avoiding regurgitation of marketing material and offering more than platitudes to appease companies. It would be nice to think that he moves more product.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

MountainMystic said:


> IMO, Avran helps the community more by avoiding regurgitation of marketing material and offering more than platitudes to appease companies. It would be nice to think that he moves more product.


I'm not sure if Avran's MO really resonates that high with Corporate US of A ie pushing more sales $$$$$$.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

MountainMystic said:


> IMO, Avran helps the community more by avoiding regurgitation of marketing material and offering more than platitudes to appease companies. It would be nice to think that he moves more product.





Craig64 said:


> I'm not sure if Avran's MO really resonates that high with Corporate US of A ie pushing more sales $$$$$$.


Is it Avran or Arvan??? Either way, he resonates with us but I would think the shirt and tie guys probably don't care for him. Especially if they know they have a weak product or if they sent him something to demo that he might not think that highly of it and say so. For those of us who've worked corporate gigs, corporations love blowing sunshine up our asses or feeding us garbage and telling us it's filet mignon.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Jimi7 said:


> Is it Avran or Arvan??? Either way, he resonates with us but I would think the shirt and tie guys probably don't care for him. Especially if they know they have a weak product or if they sent him something to demo that he might not think that highly of it and say so. For those of us who've worked corporate gigs, corporations love blowing sunshine up our asses or feeding us garbage and telling us it's filet mignon.


Avran.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Most of these guys like TGR, SPC, BA etc get gear as a sort of "Brand Ambassadors" whores with Company's giving them a small amount of product to use on their YT channels which consequently increase exposure of that brands products.
Maybe with some additional hard edged rider footage Avran could lift his subscribers/views and jump into this area.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Craig64 said:


> Avran.


Wish it was arvan and he was from Arkansas, arvan from Arkansas checking in on my shred stick is a influencer I can get behind


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Craig64 said:


> Maybe with some additional hard edged rider footage Avran could lift his subscribers/views and jump into this area.


That's an understatement, he has zero production value in his videos, just a dude being angry in his living room, talk shit about sbpc or board archive all you want, but editing all those videos with the footage and music is no small feat and takes lots of hours


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

deagol said:


> when I saw TGR, i was thinking Teton Gravity Research....


Me too! Seriously disappointed to see it was “The Good Ride.” 🤷‍♂️🤢😉 

…Lotta _Brave_ folks, dissin’ BA when he’s no longer around to insult them & make them cry! 😉🤣🤣🤣🤣🤪😎🏂🥸


----------



## easyrider16 (Sep 28, 2020)

16gkid said:


> That's an understatement, he has zero production value in his videos, just a dude being angry in his living room, talk shit about sbpc or board archive all you want, but editing all those videos with the footage and music is no small feat and takes lots of hours


Avran puts out a lot more individual videos than either sbpc or board archive. He also spends a lot of time testing something like a hundred boards every year. I'm not sure one is putting in much more time than the other. 

They each have their niche. I'm not partial to SBPC or board archive for their riding videos as I find them pretty average at best. But I do watch videos from people like Antti Autti, Shredbots, etc., which I put in a similar category. But if I want reviews, I'm going to Angry, Agnarchy, Snowboard Robot, etc. It's not really apples to apples to compare someone who focuses on reviews to someone who focuses on other types of content. If you're talking reviewers, I think Angry is the #1 out there.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

16gkid said:


> That's an understatement, he has zero production value in his videos, just a dude being angry in his living room, talk shit about sbpc or board archive all you want, but editing all those videos with the footage and music is no small feat and takes lots of hours


OTOH, he does a ton of reviews. If he had to splice in video of him snowboarding too, that's just that much more time and TBH, I don't know how he dedicates as much time to AngrySnowboarder as he does while working a real job. I don't know how much value 2 minutes of footage of Avran riding adds to his reviews. I don't think the TGR reviews have improved with their "higher production value." I actually preferred the older "some guys in the parking lot" videos.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Jimi you're too old school.🤣


----------



## shasty (Nov 30, 2014)

Jimi7 said:


> OTOH, he does a ton of reviews. If he had to splice in video of him snowboarding too, that's just that much more time and TBH, I don't know how he dedicates as much time to AngrySnowboarder as he does while working a real job. I don't know how much value 2 minutes of footage of Avran riding adds to his reviews. I don't think the TGR reviews have improved with their "higher production value." I actually preferred the older "some guys in the parking lot" videos.


I agree. I liked TGR's older format. The new format feels too commercial - he looks more like Matt Guf from The House shilling products. Whereas the older format felt like some snowboard amateurs giving their honest input on the snowboards they just rode.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

shasty said:


> I agree. I liked TGR's older format. The new format feels too commercial - he looks more like Matt Guf from The House shilling products. Whereas the older format felt like some snowboard amateurs giving their honest input on the snowboards they just rode.


And it looked like they were having fun. Now Beastie looks like his soul has been sucked out of him.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Jimi7 said:


> And it looked like they were having fun. Now Beastie looks like his soul has been sucked out of him.


100% it's like "I guess the money is better" but Satan didn't use lube today. again.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Jimi7 said:


> OTOH, he does a ton of reviews. If he had to splice in video of him snowboarding too, that's just that much more time and TBH, I don't know how he dedicates as much time to AngrySnowboarder as he does while working a real job. I don't know how much value 2 minutes of footage of Avran riding adds to his reviews. I don't think the TGR reviews have improved with their "higher production value." I actually preferred the older "some guys in the parking lot" videos.


Jimi..., it's pretty important to see how a board performs....., that's what it's all about. All the Tech BS is sweet and great to know but you have to put all that to the ground and see how it rips the Mountain apart in the conditions it's designed for.


----------



## shasty (Nov 30, 2014)

Craig64 said:


> Jimi..., it's pretty important to see how a board performs....., that's what it's all about. All the Tech BS is sweet and great to know but you have to put all that to the ground and see how it rips the Mountain apart in the conditions it's designed for.


I don't know why Avran doesn't just film Kevin carving and shit for the reviews.. 
He's done it in Can Kevin Carve It series..


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

shasty said:


> I don't know why Avran doesn't just film Kevin carving and shit for the reviews..
> He's done it in Can Kevin Carve It series..


Kevin isn't really part of Angry Snowboarder any more AFAIK. There's no more podcasts, and no more can Kevin Carve it? videos. I miss the podcasts, as Avran and Kevin would discuss resort and industry issues, news and such.
Avran used to have interns. NFI if he still does.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Craig64 said:


> Jimi..., it's pretty important to see how a board performs....., that's what it's all about. All the Tech BS is sweet and great to know but you have to put all that to the ground and see how it rips the Mountain apart in the conditions it's designed for.


I can't tell that much from a minute or two of video of somebody else riding the board. Sometimes on niche boards I can see it, but otherwise I think it would take a lot of time, footage and editing, so I can certainly see why Avran take a pass.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

I'm interested to know if anyone here has ridden a board that strongly disagrees with a AS review? I've seen plenty of people say they would agree, anyone thought otherwise?


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Everything I've ridden that Avran or Kevin reviewed matched up to their review. OTOH, not so much with TGR. For example, I don't find the Nitro TLS (speed lacing system) difficult to deal with. I'd say their reviews of Flow bindings are off by a long shot. OTOH, it's clear Kevin knows his Flows.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

FWIW I love the Tribute Boardshop videos - is it Mark Fossett? Anyway, Love the riding and tech the format goes through, just feels a lot more fun.

I also really enjoy Malcolm Moore's videos and wish he would do review videos to go with his instructor vids.


----------



## shasty (Nov 30, 2014)

NT.Thunder said:


> I'm interested to know if anyone here has ridden a board that strongly disagrees with a AS review? I've seen plenty of people say they would agree, anyone thought otherwise?


Angry absolutely hated step-on bindings, and I disagree very much with his review.
Also I can never get a good grasp of how stiff he thinks the boards are - 80% of the time he's riding a board too small his size - which he defends saying that Colorado snow is softer... I also disagree with that.

Other than that, it's hard to go wrong with snowboards that he loves.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I’ve always found avran and kevin’s board reviews to be spot on. With TGR I’ve usually found the opposite, my experience with a board is rarely similar to what they’re reporting. There are also the times it was hard to tell what their opinion was as they spent the majority of the review focused on a completely different board or wanting an early rise nose with softer flex and less torsional rigidity on a carving board


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> I'm interested to know if anyone here has ridden a board that strongly disagrees with a AS review? I've seen plenty of people say they would agree, anyone thought otherwise?


I don’t agree with his Endeavor Archetype hype for powder. I do love the board just not for deep powder days. I seem to share that sentiment with many others.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

NT.Thunder said:


> FWIW I love the Tribute Boardshop videos - is it Mark Fossett? Anyway, Love the riding and tech the format goes through, just feels a lot more fun.
> 
> I also really enjoy Malcolm Moore's videos and wish he would do review videos to go with his instructor vids.


The guy on the Tribute videos basically sold me an Otto. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pablo$ (Oct 10, 2020)

It's Mark Fawcett, and he's a pillar in the short history of riding.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Pablo$ said:


> It's Mark Fawcett, and he's a pillar in the short history of riding.


Sorry dude 😬


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Pablo$ said:


> It's Mark Fawcett, and he's a pillar in the short history of riding.


I've heard this from a few people now, can you expand? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Read the comprehensive notes on wiki: Mark Fawcett (snowboarder) - Wikipedia 😆


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Pablo$ said:


> It's Mark Fawcett, and he's a pillar in the short history of riding.


 yeah What he said ^ hahaha
Kind of.

Still better than most reviewers.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Manicmouse said:


> Read the comprehensive notes on wiki: Mark Fawcett (snowboarder) - Wikipedia


That was enlightening! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

To be fair how many of us have a wiki entry? Maybe we have a pro rider in this forum with an alias. Someone from SBPC. 😛


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

The only real improvement in TGR's production is that the vids are segmented into little chapters. He really tends to drone on and on so breaking it down is helpful/necessary. But the over-the-top studio lights and carousel make his vids look like infomercials with a bored and lonely host. He misses Peter.

OTOH a little bit of that production flair could freshen up Angry's vids a lot. Better lighting, backdrop, and sound would really brighten up his videos. I think his format is short and sweet and to-the-point, so no need for tweaks there IMO.

I suspect most people look at multiple reviews and gather the aggregate review score in their heads. In that sense, every reviewer mentioned in this thread adds value. How valuable depends on many variables that will differ from person to person. We old farts on SBF will probably weigh Angry's opinions more than Kevin's. But our offsprings are probably the polar opposites. In other words, all is well with the world, carry on.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

This I feel is where James and TGR excel in their outerwear gear reviews. A nice new backdrop with the curtain going on now and the sweet fade out effect with the studio lights wide around the edges creates a super slick and uplifted professional presentation.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

shasty said:


> Not a great review in regards to the feeling of the new "triple" camber profile.
> When will NeverSummer admit defeat and just make straight camber boards for freeride/carvers...


They already have. Academy is basically their Camber line.


----------



## Pablo$ (Oct 10, 2020)

smellysell said:


> I've heard this from a few people now, can you expand?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


magical answers site


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Pablo$ said:


> magical answers site


You're telling the story bro


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Manicmouse said:


> To be fair how many of us have a wiki entry? Maybe we have a pro rider in this forum with an alias. Someone from SBPC.











COACHES WEEK 2019: MARK FAWCETT - SPEED TECHNICAL COACH







www.canadasnowboard.ca






Old article. But for the lazy folks:

Name: Mark Fawcett

Position: Technical Coaching Consultant Speed Teams 

Years Coaching with Canada Snowboard: 14

Career Highlights: 
As an Athlete:
14 WC Victories, 40 WC podiums, 3 US open titles , 2nd overall World Cup '92, Two time Canadian Olympic Snowboard team member ('98 & '02). 1st pro masters Mt Baker Banked SL 2011 & 2012

Coaching:
Alpine Snowboard team: Gold at 2010 Olympic games Men's PGS, 30 WC podiums and 2 WCH podiums ( Gold and Bronze ) from 2006 - 2010. 

Para Snowboard team 2014 - 2018: 
2 X games podiums , 1 WCH podium , 9 WC podiums, 2nd largest snowboard team at 2018 Paragames

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

F1EA said:


> COACHES WEEK 2019: MARK FAWCETT - SPEED TECHNICAL COACH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> I'm interested to know if anyone here has ridden a board that strongly disagrees with a AS review? I've seen plenty of people say they would agree, anyone thought otherwise?


I still haven’t figured out these flex points on the team manifest he talks about. I ride a lot of decks and I it just seems like a med stiff free ride deck, that said could be the rider as my press game is nothing to write home about but I had hopped for some butter magic


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Craig64 said:


>


I have that board! The Unicorn: 158

One of the... 4... Burton made for the whole universe 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Luffe (Apr 5, 2021)

Elevation212 said:


> I still haven’t figured out these flex points on the team manifest he talks about. I ride a lot of decks and I it just seems like a med stiff free ride deck, that said could be the rider as my press game is nothing to write home about but I had hopped for some butter magic


He rode the 156, so it might be softer for him.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Not sure if there is a better chick out there for women's board reviews than Steph from TGR???
Don't mind the high quality presentation standard they've got going on in here as well. 360 camera use. She has improved her ability to rattle on with her reviews heaps from earlier and can also can ride semi okay.

Steph has this sort of alternative look sexy thing going pretty strong as well.









Season Forma Womens Review


The Forma snowboard from Season Eqpt is a very directional, swallow tail, freeride board. This board likes to carve, float in powder, and turn through trees in deep snow. It has a wide waist width, and is meant to be … Continued




thegoodride.com













Jones Womens Flagship 2013-2022 Snowboard Review


The Jones Womens Flagship is a women’s specific version of the very stiff aggressive men’s Flagship. It is a hard charging freeride board that offers a smooth ride, great float in powder and likes to ride fast. For the advanced to … Continued




thegoodride.com













Jones Airheart 2018-2022 Snowboard Review


The Jones Airheart is a hard charging all mountain directional twin. The Airheart invites you to shred the whole mountain at higher speeds but in a non threatening way. It has a good amount of positive camber, nice on snow … Continued




thegoodride.com













Nitro Squash Women 2022 Snowboard Review


This is the Nitro Squash. I tested the Youth Squash because the size of the youth board fit my specs the best. Nitro makes the Squash in a lot of different size options so there is a Squash out there … Continued




thegoodride.com


----------



## shasty (Nov 30, 2014)

Craig64 said:


> Not sure if there is a better chick out there for women's board reviews than Steph from TGR???
> Don't mind the high quality presentation standard they've got going on in here as well. 360 camera use. She has improved her ability to rattle on with her reviews heaps from earlier and can also can ride semi okay.
> 
> Steph has this sort of alternative look sexy thing going pretty strong as well.
> ...



I'm starting to think you're a TGR shill lol.
Steph's riding decent, and review format is standard TGR - but I've noticed Curated has pretty solid women's snowboard reviews.
Arielle, specifically has solid riding style and I'd trust her more. Like check out her Hometown Hero review (1:30~).


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

shasty said:


> I'm starting to think you're a TGR shill lol.
> Steph's riding decent, and review format is standard TGR - but I've noticed Curated has pretty solid women's snowboard reviews.
> Arielle, specifically has solid riding style and I'd trust her more. Like check out her Hometown Hero review (1:30~).


Just keeping this tread running. 

She's a fast talker Arielle. Rides okay. A lot better footage for looking at how the board performs in action than Steph. Not as technical as TGR presentation though.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

She's doing a hell of a lot better than Mike Leighton for sure, dude needs to bend his knees.


----------



## shasty (Nov 30, 2014)

Buried in all of the Curated's articles and hypes and whatnots are expert reviews for the boards the reviewers actually bought. Like this:








Expert Review: Never Summer Harpoon


This review is my own honest opinion of the snowboard, which I bought with my own money in November 2020.




www.curated.com





It's actually in a format that is very similar to Avran's written reviews, and more informative than the usual Curated video reviews.
If you believe that they really bought the board, it's a big endorsement I guess. Something better than the usual of Curated where they say their reviews are unbiased, but they're still making the vids to sell snowboards.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Arielle not bad at switch as well. Can't find her specs but Arielle doesn't look that sizey as a chick.

Found it.., 5'2", 128 lbs


----------



## shasty (Nov 30, 2014)

Craig64 said:


> Arielle not bad at switch as well.


That's a different reviewer 
Edit: I think you just time stamped it wrong.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

shasty said:


> That's a different reviewer
> Edit: I think you just time stamped it wrong.


It has 2 parts...., she is at the end.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Phedder said:


> She's doing a hell of a lot better than Mike Leighton for sure, dude needs to bend his knees.


Yeah she's better than the guys.

But doesn't matter much. As long as you can see how they ride, the conditions, how the boards look under them, etc. That's all helpful. 

Even from the Good ride, and in mute, you can get a lot of info. 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Steph









Jones Twin Sister 2013-2021 Snowboard Review


The Jones Twin Sister is one of the most recommendable one board quiver rides out there for those looking to do a little of everything. It’s great for those who want to ride centered on groomer or park days but have the ability to … Continued




thegoodride.com





*V*


Arielle






Having a 3rd person doing the video ie Curated, is a massive bonus in seeing how a board performs.

I like Steph technical breakdown a little more than Arielle. Arielle however is a better rider. Rides like she talks..., hard charger.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Gee...., you can see the big boost Arielle makes with her energy in her reviews over Heather. I was almost falling asleep here.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

This guy from Buckmans has got the most stylish laid back vibe thing going on with all the Reviewers out there.


----------



## shasty (Nov 30, 2014)

Some cringe-worthy video footages- some of these reviewers have zero business reviewing freeride snowboards. I think the highlight is the LibTech Dynamo shots- it's almost anti-hype.. That slow, no turning tree run and awful groomer carves..


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

shasty said:


> Some cringe-worthy video footages- some of these reviewers have zero business reviewing freeride snowboards. I think the highlight is the LibTech Dynamo shots- it's almost anti-hype.. That slow, no turning tree run and awful groomer carves..


They love the Orca. I was hoping for Arielle to rip a few turns.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

F1EA said:


> Even from the Good ride, and in mute, you can get a lot of info.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Snowdaddy said:


>


Gee is that Biesty rocketing down the Mountain?


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Craig64 said:


> Gee is that Biesty rocketing down the Mountain?


I guess it is.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

I need a Korua in my life. The question is which one...I do love the looks of the Dart.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

shasty said:


> Some cringe-worthy video footages- some of these reviewers have zero business reviewing freeride snowboards. I think the highlight is the LibTech Dynamo shots- it's almost anti-hype.. That slow, no turning tree run and awful groomer carves..


Good god these reviews were bad and with uninspired riding. Not that I'd look to curated for buying advice, but if I was considering their service these reviews would send me running else where. I'm not even sure they know what a freeride board is and what it is used for.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Let's "Party" with Arielle?


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Malcolm needs to swap his Dancehaul for a CX as Viv wouldn't have stood a chance as I've been informed here in SBF you can do 80km/h pretty easy on it.





'


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Craig64 said:


> Malcolm needs to swap his Dancehaul for a CX as Viv wouldn't have stood a chance as I've been informed here in SBF you can do 80km/h pretty easy on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those conditions sounded terrible. [emoji23]

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Craig64 said:


> Malcolm needs to swap his Dancehaul for a CX as Viv wouldn't have stood a chance as I've been informed here in SBF you can do 80km/h pretty easy on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So slow….


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Would I be wrong in saying that Arielle is probably the best female Snowboard reviewer out there online?


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Kevin reviewing some new gear. Likes gloves with wrist straps and a jacket that is lightweight. He just discovered what the waterproof rating and the price of the jacket as well doing the video. Welcome to SPC???  

I think Avran maybe 100% on the money here with his assessment.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Craig64 said:


> Kevin reviewing some new gear. Likes gloves with wrist straps and a jacket that is lightweight. He just discovered what the waterproof rating and the price of the jacket as well doing the video. Welcome to SPC???
> 
> I think Avran maybe 100% on the money here with his assessment.


30 fucking minutes for a jacket & pants unbagging... ?!?!?! kevin must be using the new long format to hit his advert KPIs.
🤡 🤡


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

MountainMystic said:


> 30 fucking minutes for a jacket & pants unbagging... ?!?!?! kevin must be using the new long format to hit his advert KPIs.
> 🤡 🤡


I'm not sure if he knows what he's buying. He just learns stuff about the gear he gets during the video. Doesn't even know the model of the glove till he reads it on the tag. But he snowboards almost every day.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

You guys know you can just not smash that like button instead of complaining about everything procamp does right? Some of you guys are weird lol


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

16gkid said:


> You guys know you can just not smash that like button instead of complaining about everything prowank does right?


Kevin from Snowboard ProWank _*needs*_ to be called out. We are already not clicking the like button. Clicking the dislike button would be more to the point.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

MountainMystic said:


> Kevin from Snowboard ProWank _*needs*_ to be called out. We are already not clicking the like button. Clicking the dislike button would be more to the point.


You guys are literally watching his content and discussing it lol but yeah way to stick it to them 🤣


----------



## Luffe (Apr 5, 2021)

SnowboardProCamp seems to have stepped up his riding game since getting on those Nideckers, if I am to judge from his Alaska Heli video.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

MountainMystic said:


> Kevin from Snowboard ProWank _*needs*_ to be called out. We are already not clicking the like button. Clicking the dislike button would be more to the point.


I couldn't work out if that gear he was reviewing was sponsored as he didn't have much of a clue about the tech', features etc but he said he bought it. Shit colour and cut. Never heard of that brand before.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Craig64 said:


> I couldn't work out if that gear he was reviewing was sponsored as he didn't have much of a clue about the tech', features etc but he said he bought it. Shit colour and cut. Never heard of that brand before.


L1? It's quality stuff. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

smellysell said:


> L1? It's quality stuff.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


This model L1 Ventura doesn't look that high spec, only 20k, no pit zips, single front zip, looks like no external pass holder. It's only $Cad289 ($Au304/$US224). Raves on about how light weight it is......, ffs it's a taffeta lined 40g insulated shell.






Ventura Jacket | L1 Premium Goods


This ‘90s track-inspired jacket is sure to turn a few heads with its bold streetwear look paired with its crinkle Nylon fabric. This jacket is everything you need to make a statement this season.




l1premiumgoods.com


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

16gkid said:


> You guys are literally watching his content and discussing it lol but yeah way to stick it to them 🤣


You mistakenly assume that I actually watch ProWank flapping his gums and shilling product. 
Looking at the fanbois gushing in the comments section below the video makes me nauseous enough.🤮🤮

I can see where that ellstacker went after Angry Banned him for being mega irritating and trying to promote his own channel. Last I saw, he hangs out at SnowboardProWank and ButtHouse's channels, unless he got booted from there as well. says it all...


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

MountainMystic said:


> You mistakenly assume that I actually watch ProWank flapping his gums and shilling product.
> Looking at the fanbois gushing in the comments section below the video makes me nauseous enough.🤮🤮
> 
> I can see where that ellstacker went after Angry Banned him for being mega irritating and trying to promote his own channel. Last I saw, he hangs out at SnowboardProWank and ButtHouse's channels, unless he got booted from there as well. says it all...


Dude it's a guy with a YouTube channel, take a break, it literally doesnt fucking matter


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

16gkid said:


> Dude it's a guy with a YouTube channel, take a break, it literally doesnt fucking matter


Unfortunately, it does matter. SnowboardProWank and Butthouse are spreading stupidity, and dangerous & selfish behaviour that will fuck things up for everyone else, IMO.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Literally this forum exists for people to discuss anything snowboarding related, just sayin'! We don't have to agree with each other...


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Manicmouse said:


> Literally this forum exists for people to discuss anything snowboarding related, just sayin'! We don't have to agree with each other...


I disagree


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Craig64 said:


> Kevin reviewing some new gear. Likes gloves with wrist straps and a jacket that is lightweight. He just discovered what the waterproof rating and the price of the jacket as well doing the video. Welcome to SPC???
> 
> I think Avran maybe 100% on the money here with his assessment.


He says he ordered them but is visibly sketch about the name of the merchant he ordered from...lol! He talks like he's never bought snowboard clothes, as he talks about the features. Pants have ventilation zippers. Wow. And he literally read off the labels the model names of his clothes and gloves.... for stuff he supposedly ordered himself. I think it's safe to assume this is along the same lines as his 'walking into a store and buying' the best gear for this season.

Why is it beneath him to just say he got these for free to try out? 

Kevin, at least take an acting class or something. You might be doing your clueless sponsors a favor.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

robotfood99 said:


> He says he ordered them but is visibly sketch about the name of the merchant he ordered from...lol! He talks like he's never bought snowboard clothes, as he talks about the features. Pants have ventilation zippers. Wow. And he literally read off the labels the model names of his clothes and gloves.... for stuff he supposedly ordered himself. I think it's safe to assume this is along the same lines as his 'walking into a store and buying' the best gear for this season.
> 
> Why is it beneath him to just say he got these for free to try out?
> 
> Kevin, at least take an acting class or something. You might be doing your clueless sponsors a favor.


Yep something is definitely not right here. His review of this outerwear is like it's done by an absolute novice. Doesn't know Waterproof rating or the jacket has no pit zips even though he said he grabbed another one prior in Alaska. Why would you try to conceal a sponsorship? I wonder if he has been given some gear from a store rather than the Brand. And most importantly, if you call yourself Snowboard Pro Camp talking shit about a product on your YT channel, FFS, make sure you know something about it.
These guys are cutting a living out of this shit and basically appear to know SFA...., I'm starting to agree with Mystic.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

robotfood99 said:


> He says he ordered them but is visibly sketch about the name of the merchant he ordered from...lol! He talks like he's never bought snowboard clothes, as he talks about the features. Pants have ventilation zippers. Wow. And he literally read off the labels the model names of his clothes and gloves.... for stuff he supposedly ordered himself. I think it's safe to assume this is along the same lines as his 'walking into a store and buying' the best gear for this season.
> 
> Why is it beneath him to just say he got these for free to try out?
> 
> Kevin, at least take an acting class or something. You might be doing your clueless sponsors a favor.


Supposedly... Kevin was a snowboard instructor (god have mercy!) for years, so he got around in the ski/board school gear most of the time, and they probably got a pro-deal discount on the same brand jacket and pants for days off riding.



> Why is it beneath him to just say he got these for free to try out?


Bingo. Well, I suspect it's because if he admits that he's owned by the sponsors, and is getting free shit all the time, then what ever shred of reviewer credibility he imagines he still has, is gone.

Kevin reminds me of the Manchurian Candidate, kind of vacant and robotic..
Perhaps the sponsors call him, say his full name, and his brain switches into gear and he knocks out an unboxing, or 'review', uploads it, then afterwards, has no memory of it at all.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

16gkid said:


> Dude it's a guy with a YouTube channel, take a break, it literally doesnt fucking matter


The level of crappiness is just too ridiculous to not call out. "I bought these from... (mind blank, eyed rolling).... err...." And the fanbois' ejaculations of joy in the comments. 

The internet. May it never cease to amaze.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

MountainMystic said:


> Supposedly... Kevin was a snowboard instructor (god have mercy!) for years, so he got around in the ski/board school gear most of the time, and they probably got a pro-deal discount on the same brand jacket and pants for days off riding.
> 
> 
> Bingo. Well, I suspect it's because if he admits that he's owned by the sponsors, and is getting free shit all the time, then what ever shred of reviewer credibility he imagines he still has, is gone.
> ...


What I find absurd is how carelessly he presents the goods. Whether he got just the goods or was paid a fee, you'd think he'd put a little more effort into the transaction. He can't make it sound convincing, and can't fake it either. Hence my advice to get some acting advice.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

robotfood99 said:


> What I find absurd is how carelessly he presents the goods. Whether he got just the goods or was paid a fee, you'd think he'd put a little more effort into the transaction. He can't make it sound convincing, and can't fake it either. Hence my advice to get some acting advice.


Yep..., he even had to check to see what he allegedly paid for them.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Jesus is so hard to prep some notes before making a bloody video to put online? Seriously this is basic shit. He wouldn't be able to hold down a "normal" job.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Kevin does an okay job with this clip. Some good tips and pretty nice footage.

Also doesn't try to flog any merch'.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Another great review from Arielle. Probably the the best women's YT snowboarding gear reviewer out there. Rides reasonably solid as well. Only fault in presentation, she talks a tad bit too fast. Maybe just her personality...., hard charger in the [ak] Kimmy bibs???


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Here's TGR outerwear expert/specialist Grant MOORE running us through the spec's of the '21 [ak] Helitack Insulation "60 grams in the chest and like 20 in the arms, roughly".


This is his 2nd review over the years of this jacket as well. Lucky for us he's on the ball with his presentation accuracy here???


















Men's Burton [ak] GORE‑TEX Helitack Stretch Jacket | Burton.com Winter 2022


Shop the Men's Burton [ak] GORE‑TEX Helitack Stretch Jacket along with more winter jackets and outerwear from Winter 2022 at Burton.com




www.burton.com


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Craig64 said:


> Here's TGR outerwear expert/specialist Grant MOORE running us through the spec's of the '21 [ak] Helitack Insulation "60 grams in the chest and like 20 in the arms, roughly".
> 
> 
> This is his 2nd review over the years of this jacket as well. Lucky for us he's on the ball with his presentation accuracy here???
> ...


Jeebus, it's got the vibe of a hostage video where he's being forced to review a jacket at gunpoint.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

MountainMystic said:


> Jeebus, it's got the vibe of a hostage video where he's being forced to review a jacket at gunpoint.


Mind boggling you do a Jacket review and have no idea of what the specs are.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Craig64 said:


> Probably the the best women's YT snowboarding gear reviewer out there.


I don't know her name, but the women testing from Whiteline seems to ride pretty well too (although I'm not the biggest fan of Whiteline's reviews).

For outerwear, it's hard to beat blister review imo.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Craig64 said:


> Mind boggling you do a Jacket review and have no idea of what the specs are.


Biesty has done a few board reviews like that, IIRC, so I guess it's on-brand for the channel. 🤪


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't even know how I ended up here but man that was a hilarious 12 page read.



Craig64 said:


> It would be interesting to see James and Avran do a collaborative review meshing their 2 styles together.


It's more likely that Avran will do R-rated reviews of Biesty's reviews. My ears are starting to bleed just thinking of it.
[/QUOTE]
This is an idea I've toyed with for a few years.


MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I know we all say comments are turned off because he’d get flamed but I think he’s more saavy than that. He has that submission form you fill out for questions and through it he is able to capture your email address. That’s probably more valuable to him than comments. His channel gets a lot of views anyway.
> I used to hate on him until I realized I was mostly being a dick. That being said I don’t find the reviews overly helpful.


 He turned them off because you would see that he couldn't answer them timely or correctly as well as feed a affiliate link to the person. In fact the only reason he turned them on again was I went on a rant about how it buried him in the algorithm, poof a week later they're turned on. Dude watches me I don't watch him. Also his channel doesn't get a lot of views, since he started it he only has 3.5 million, I did 2.1 million last year alone and I've already done 2 million this year.


Jkb818 said:


> Gotta hand it to avran...that dude replies to everyone.





lifeisgold said:


> Yup but... half of the replies are just fancy ways of saying your stupid lol.


I try to answer everything but dear god the level of stupid I get sometimes is just uncanny. The r/snowboarding and Facebook group people spill out of their safe spaces and it gets heinous. If people would just use their smooth brains a little they could get their answer. 



Jimi7 said:


> I agree. For a guy that's riding 100 different boards a year, at times it seems he doesn't know his head from his @$$... I think the fact that he rates a board's ability to skid turns is indicative of who a large portion of his target audience is - people that don't know how to ride.  In all fairness, I guess riders who skid their turns need reviews as much as hardcore riders. I take Avran and Kevin's reviews much more seriously. I've shot Avran some questions in the past, but I'd never ask JB for advice.
> That said, JB has found a way to turn snowboarding into money, so good for him.


 That's my issue with him and always has been.


Sudden_Death said:


> An AVRAN REACTS video series would be pure gold. I'm tradmarking this idea btw.


 Go for it.


Craig64 said:


> Gee...., James has got this transitional sentence overlay thingy going on strong here. I'm curious just how he does it. It sounds like his sentences are running straight after each other but there is all this SFX change between from one to the other. Like the boot zoom in effect bringing us in for a closer look in front of the camera. Got that carousel going strong again.
> TGR lifting the game to a Galactic level???


Pretty sure he hired this Filipino edit farm that you pay like 300 bucks a month and they'll edit something like 150 videos for you. It's pretty much drag and drop clips, slap transitions, poof done. He's not doing the editing himself that's for sure. It's better than he had but it's nothing mind blowing they haven't even scratched the service of editing capabilities. They aren't even using a LUT.


shasty said:


> Did I find one of the rare videos where you can see Avran's riding?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God those Burton boots were fucking awful and I couldn't get them to fit me right even with my liners in them. Damn things were so painful and just hurt to ride in. But if you want to come ride with me we're working on a demo and dogs meet up day to get people on product and just shred.



Craig64 said:


> Gee..., Avran must of woken up on the wrong side of the bed before he shot this Top 5 clip.


Pretty sure I filmed that one after a day of smashing corduroy and dodging fat skier families.



Craig64 said:


> Avran has his own individual style but in the end I'm taking his reviews from his alleged experience. I've never seen him actual ride a board. That's where at least TGR excels above him. I don't mind Avrans "Explained" segments they are short but pretty informative.


Let me ask you this, do you ask your local shop guy to show you his riding when he talks to you about a snowboard? Same concept. I've been doing this a long time and I'm not going to start riding with a pole in my hand. We are working on getting reps with demo fleets and my audience lined up so people can come do some laps with me and test product. I'm planning on a test day either Nov. or Dec. this year at Copper and then another potentially at A Basin and Steamboat. 



Jimi7 said:


> I appreciate what Arvan does and how he does it, but I think this is the future of sales. Companies will sell direct to the consumer using the influencer model.


So certain companies have started this roll out and it hasn't gone as planned. Every time it goes negatively I end up in a call with some brand manager and we discuss what they need to do or how to build an authentic voice. I've had lengthy discussions about people you're talking about here. They ended up losing their deal with the brand because of points I made. 



Craig64 said:


> Avran doesn't strike me as the sort of guy that would whore himself for a few extra bucks and ride around the Mountain looking like a sponsored Pro. On the other side of the coin, James from TGR seems to have all the most expensive gear as he rides around shooting his reviews.


Nailed it, most of my personal stuff is actually old. I just retired my L1 jacket from 6 years ago, I bought a new dead stock old L1 Puffy that's 10 years old. My Black Labels are all from the first year just with upgraded parts to keep them running although I did trade an Angry hoodie for a new set from a fan so I'll have those in rotation. My Cool Bean was from the first year, Backslash was a first year, bought a Party Mod last year and only got to ride that a few days, my Ranquet was current last season but it's dead and clapped out so I'll probably replace it with a Shadowban.



easyrider16 said:


> I have ridden a half dozen boards that Avran has reviewed. I have found that his reviews of these boards were very accurate to my experience. Now any time I am looking for reviews, Angry Snowboarder is my first stop, and his opinion is the one I credit the most.


I see this comment a lot and I think a lot of that has to do with all my time working in shops and selling to people face to face. If you've never sold a snowboard to someone and had to worry that you would see them on the slopes and they'd be pissed you sold them the wrong product it shows. TGR, SPC, TJ to an extent, and others seem to have this. Everyone should take the approach of who is this for and not make it about them.



Jkb818 said:


> Jesus it’s not even close. But hey Avran keeps it real so props for that. I love his authenticity. He also responds to EVERYONE in the comments. So I respect that also. Sadly keeping it real doesn’t seem to get you as many followers and likes these days.


Everyone concentrates on sub counts like it matters but it's such and arbitrary number. SPC has almost 600k, yet every video for the last 4 months hasn't been able to break 15k with one exception. The real thing is how long people are watching the videos, interaction, how many people have viewed thumbnails, and yearly totals. I have an average view duration of over 65% being around 4 to 4.5 minutes. That's a hell of a long time to keep someones attention in a world inundated with short format. I've had multiple years of 100% growth which is huge but it's remained sustainable. If I went from 30k to 1 million in a 6 month period I would be so fucked. 



Elevation212 said:


> Confirmed, work in retail cloud tech, influencers are the next gen Amazon review in the eyes of retailers, you build trust with the and they become your talk show/qvc, it’s frankly an old model with modern tech. Howard stern reps a movie, you like and trust him, you go see the movie/buy the product/whatever. By the end of this year you will see payment/purchase options on these feeds to complete the consumer cycle all within your YouTube/tik Tok/snap stream.
> 
> Sincerely
> Satan


Still waiting on Amazontube.com to launch, was told it was happening 4 years ago now. A full integration of review videos on Amazon with commission for those with the best reviews. YouTube is also toying with this in select markets. Online/influencer integration will merge at some point but it will also kill off those that just sold out for whatever and value those that understood it's a marathon not a sprint. I'm pretty sure I'll catch the early wave of this when it happens, but when it does it will be a wild west gold rush. 



Jimi7 said:


> The problem is I think this pushes out guys like Arvan who I know I can trust for his honest opinion. I work in 2 industries: mortgages and residential solar. Both industries consistently lie and misrepresent, so I guess in the business world there just isn't alot of room for a guy like Arvan who will always call it like he sees it.


There's room for all kinds. I'm not worried.


MountainMystic said:


> IMO, Avran helps the community more by avoiding regurgitation of marketing material and offering more than platitudes to appease companies. It would be nice to think that he moves more product.


If more people would have an opinion and understand there's nothing wrong with having a strong opinion if you can back it up the world would be a better place, unfortunately everyone's opinions seem to be what the companies are telling them. Or they seem to fear the hand that feeds them.


Craig64 said:


> I'm not sure if Avran's MO really resonates that high with Corporate US of A ie pushing more sales $$$$$$.


You say this, but in the last year I was invited to 3 sales meetings from top tier brands, had direct calls with global sales managers, and work with a lot of people I've known for decades and they're fine with my approach. Most companies actually don't have a problem with it because it then lends their product authenticity. As I mentioned up above I actually talk with a lot of brands marketing/sales people about who they should and shouldn't work with and what product I think would move for them given to these people. I know I'm sitting at the top of the food chain for reviews and I'm not worried about anyone competing with me as there's plenty of money to go around. I'm more or less pissed off at the lack of people having a real opinion and just being a shill to get a free board or social clout.


Jimi7 said:


> Is it Avran or Arvan???


It's boobookittyfuk actually.


Elevation212 said:


> Wish it was arvan and he was from Arkansas, arvan from Arkansas checking in on my shred stick is a influencer I can get behind


Randy's new lover?


16gkid said:


> That's an understatement, he has zero production value in his videos, just a dude being angry in his living room, talk shit about sbpc or board archive all you want, but editing all those videos with the footage and music is no small feat and takes lots of hours


You're funny. Still upset I see.


Jimi7 said:


> OTOH, he does a ton of reviews. If he had to splice in video of him snowboarding too, that's just that much more time and TBH, I don't know how he dedicates as much time to AngrySnowboarder as he does while working a real job. I don't know how much value 2 minutes of footage of Avran riding adds to his reviews.





shasty said:


> I don't know why Avran doesn't just film Kevin carving and shit for the reviews..
> He's done it in Can Kevin Carve It series..


So two points on this.
1. CKCI was filmed in 3 to 4 hours on Kevin's schedule. That dude lives in a whole different time zone than people think. Making things work with his schedule is multiverse juggling. This was always an issue with the podcast or getting things done. Kevin's a great dude and I'm glad we did what we did and I'll always have his back for references, gear, whatever. 

2. I haven't had a real job in a few years, just this. But the time thing does come into play as well as equipment issues and digital storage. God damn digital storage! The other thing is I refuse to ride with a pole in my hand, definitely not a skier. I also take the approach of riding really doesn't add anything beneficial to the review it's vanity at this point. Give the masses the information and move on. Why make a review 20 minutes so you can hit a better ad rate and feed the algorithm when you can spit out what needs to be said in 5 to 7 max? YouTube actually favors longer format videos the magic number is something like 18 to 22 minutes.


NT.Thunder said:


> I'm interested to know if anyone here has ridden a board that strongly disagrees with a AS review? I've seen plenty of people say they would agree, anyone thought otherwise?


 They're out there.


shasty said:


> Angry absolutely hated step-on bindings, and I disagree very much with his review.
> Also I can never get a good grasp of how stiff he thinks the boards are - 80% of the time he's riding a board too small his size - which he defends saying that Colorado snow is softer... I also disagree with that.


 Because they're fucking shit! I hate those pieces of shit, so under performing and feel so weird with that cleat on the heel. 

If I lived back in the NW again I'd ride a bigger board, no reason to go board overkill on the softest snow on the planet. 30% humidity on the most humid day isn't like living at Stevens Pass where I was regularly riding 166's and dealing with a snow line that could move a couple hundred to a thousand feet and make things miserable. Same reason I don't own a jacket over 10k anymore, just no reason for it unless I leave the state. 

Now to go on to my weight. Yeah I'm 200lbs and I'm kind of a meat head these days in the gym 5 days a week. I'm a big believer in most companies weight ranges are made up and just marketing bullshit as well as personal preference. My park size is a 54 and has been for a decade plus, my all mountain size is ideally a 157, volume shift is somewhere in the 47 to 53 depending on board, and pow I keep it 59 to 61. I also don't always have a say in sizing, they just send me whatever they have and I have to make due with it. But I also try to always look at things like who is this for, who would be the ideal rider for this, and am I over flexing it. 

Now I know some of you want to talk numbers. I'm according to Evo one of if not their largest affiliate partners. I tend to believe I am number 1 because of a conversation I had with their head of the program and how he let it slip that no one was doing my numbers, not even Biesty. This was after they told me I was top 5 globally. I know on the Avantlink network I use I'm in their top 5 for snowboarding. Through about 20 to 30 online retailers I moved 500k in product through that program alone last year, Amazon was about another 100k, and the Euro programs I'm in about 150 to 200k. Then there's the little shops I work with that I talk to on a regular basis and they've said I account from 5 to 40% of their sales depending on how I push things. These numbers like my YouTube have grown annually 100% or more. I'm moving about a million plus in product I can mostly track, who knows what I can't track. But I do know from talking to multiple brands that what I do is now considered part of their sales/marketing as well as others in the space. 

If I drop a review of a hot ticket item I'm guaranteed x views in the first 24 hours and a couple sales, but when that content turns evergreen which is about a 3 season shelf life those links live on in the description. I'm still making money from YT and Affiliates from boards I reviewed in 2019. That's straight passive income. That's something everyone in the review space should be doing, no reason they aren't. My boot fitting 101 series which still needs to be updated brings me in about $300 to $500 bucks a month and it's been sitting there for years. 

In terms of competition I honestly don't view anyone as real competition anymore, there's no one that's forcing me to up my game except myself. Adding a remote controlled mood light to a curtain and hiring a farm editor isn't anything special. Adding riding isn't going to magically up a subscriber count it's just going to let a lot of critics that have 0 footage of themselves be armchair quarterbacks. Hell most reviewers are using a tweak on the original template I created on snowboard.com to review stuff. They're the ones tuning in with fake accounts on Live Streams to illicit a rant from me about them so they can gather what they need to tweak their shit. Good for James on finally figuring out how to get better at riding, took him long enough, he's still awful. Also his partnership with Evo is really showing. Good on Curated for actually hiring a few people that don't suck (90% of their hires are idiots that couldn't get a job at Zumiez or REI). Just remember Curated's job is to push what Curated is able to sell and a lot of companies don't care for them. Also I'm noticing they actually charge more than anyone else, but that's whatever. It's infinitely easier today to start a review channel or website than it was when I started, the groundwork is done and the foundation is laid, make it your own. Have strong opinions, say a product sucks, argue with board designers in the comments, talk with marketing about how they should label products. Understand I'm not going to give a shit that you made a 4 minute video of you going "um, uh, snowboard" just the same as when someone emails me and says "I don't know if I should be emailing you because we're competition" and I respond with "No offense but I don't view you as competition" that doesn't mean you should get offended. I've done this a long time and been riding 2/3rds of my life. This is what I dedicated it to. 

At this point I'm just treating it like I'm your local shop guy but in an Internet capacity. So many people say they need this, poof there it is. Some people say their local shops suck and they won't support it, I assume those are the same people that won't support me and that's fine I'm not for them. At this point I'm just working on building a little community of snowboarders and a few people that snowboard. If you look at every other reviewer/vlogger no one gave away as much gear as I did. No ones done any fundraisers for various charities/foundations. And everyone seems to be sitting around sniffing their own farts think they're so great. Snowboardings bigger than me and I'm happy it's given me what it has and I'm not going to ask it for anything as I owe it everything. 

Thanks for the 12 pages of laughs. I needed this today.


----------



## Revvi (12 mo ago)

Great TED Talk!

But FR though… Only via your channel was I introduced to brands like Amplid, Marhar, Endeavor and Cabin Mountain Tools. 

Has definitely broadened my horizons…and hoarding.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I don't even know how I ended up here but man that was a hilarious 12 page read.
> 
> 
> It's more likely that Avran will do R-rated reviews of Biesty's reviews. My ears are starting to bleed just thinking of it.


This is an idea I've toyed with for a few years.
He turned them off because you would see that he couldn't answer them timely or correctly as well as feed a affiliate link to the person. In fact the only reason he turned them on again was I went on a rant about how it buried him in the algorithm, poof a week later they're turned on. Dude watches me I don't watch him. Also his channel doesn't get a lot of views, since he started it he only has 3.5 million, I did 2.1 million last year alone and I've already done 2 million this year.


I try to answer everything but dear god the level of stupid I get sometimes is just uncanny. The r/snowboarding and Facebook group people spill out of their safe spaces and it gets heinous. If people would just use their smooth brains a little they could get their answer.

That's my issue with him and always has been.
Go for it.

Pretty sure he hired this Filipino edit farm that you pay like 300 bucks a month and they'll edit something like 150 videos for you. It's pretty much drag and drop clips, slap transitions, poof done. He's not doing the editing himself that's for sure. It's better than he had but it's nothing mind blowing they haven't even scratched the service of editing capabilities. They aren't even using a LUT.

God those Burton boots were fucking awful and I couldn't get them to fit me right even with my liners in them. Damn things were so painful and just hurt to ride in. But if you want to come ride with me we're working on a demo and dogs meet up day to get people on product and just shred.


Pretty sure I filmed that one after a day of smashing corduroy and dodging fat skier families.


Let me ask you this, do you ask your local shop guy to show you his riding when he talks to you about a snowboard? Same concept. I've been doing this a long time and I'm not going to start riding with a pole in my hand. We are working on getting reps with demo fleets and my audience lined up so people can come do some laps with me and test product. I'm planning on a test day either Nov. or Dec. this year at Copper and then another potentially at A Basin and Steamboat.


So certain companies have started this roll out and it hasn't gone as planned. Every time it goes negatively I end up in a call with some brand manager and we discuss what they need to do or how to build an authentic voice. I've had lengthy discussions about people you're talking about here. They ended up losing their deal with the brand because of points I made.


Nailed it, most of my personal stuff is actually old. I just retired my L1 jacket from 6 years ago, I bought a new dead stock old L1 Puffy that's 10 years old. My Black Labels are all from the first year just with upgraded parts to keep them running although I did trade an Angry hoodie for a new set from a fan so I'll have those in rotation. My Cool Bean was from the first year, Backslash was a first year, bought a Party Mod last year and only got to ride that a few days, my Ranquet was current last season but it's dead and clapped out so I'll probably replace it with a Shadowban.


I see this comment a lot and I think a lot of that has to do with all my time working in shops and selling to people face to face. If you've never sold a snowboard to someone and had to worry that you would see them on the slopes and they'd be pissed you sold them the wrong product it shows. TGR, SPC, TJ to an extent, and others seem to have this. Everyone should take the approach of who is this for and not make it about them.


Everyone concentrates on sub counts like it matters but it's such and arbitrary number. SPC has almost 600k, yet every video for the last 4 months hasn't been able to break 15k with one exception. The real thing is how long people are watching the videos, interaction, how many people have viewed thumbnails, and yearly totals. I have an average view duration of over 65% being around 4 to 4.5 minutes. That's a hell of a long time to keep someones attention in a world inundated with short format. I've had multiple years of 100% growth which is huge but it's remained sustainable. If I went from 30k to 1 million in a 6 month period I would be so fucked.


Still waiting on Amazontube.com to launch, was told it was happening 4 years ago now. A full integration of review videos on Amazon with commission for those with the best reviews. YouTube is also toying with this in select markets. Online/influencer integration will merge at some point but it will also kill off those that just sold out for whatever and value those that understood it's a marathon not a sprint. I'm pretty sure I'll catch the early wave of this when it happens, but when it does it will be a wild west gold rush.


There's room for all kinds. I'm not worried.

If more people would have an opinion and understand there's nothing wrong with having a strong opinion if you can back it up the world would be a better place, unfortunately everyone's opinions seem to be what the companies are telling them. Or they seem to fear the hand that feeds them.

You say this, but in the last year I was invited to 3 sales meetings from top tier brands, had direct calls with global sales managers, and work with a lot of people I've known for decades and they're fine with my approach. Most companies actually don't have a problem with it because it then lends their product authenticity. As I mentioned up above I actually talk with a lot of brands marketing/sales people about who they should and shouldn't work with and what product I think would move for them given to these people. I know I'm sitting at the top of the food chain for reviews and I'm not worried about anyone competing with me as there's plenty of money to go around. I'm more or less pissed off at the lack of people having a real opinion and just being a shill to get a free board or social clout.

It's boobookittyfuk actually.

Randy's new lover?

You're funny. Still upset I see.


So two points on this.
1. CKCI was filmed in 3 to 4 hours on Kevin's schedule. That dude lives in a whole different time zone than people think. Making things work with his schedule is multiverse juggling. This was always an issue with the podcast or getting things done. Kevin's a great dude and I'm glad we did what we did and I'll always have his back for references, gear, whatever.

2. I haven't had a real job in a few years, just this. But the time thing does come into play as well as equipment issues and digital storage. God damn digital storage! The other thing is I refuse to ride with a pole in my hand, definitely not a skier. I also take the approach of riding really doesn't add anything beneficial to the review it's vanity at this point. Give the masses the information and move on. Why make a review 20 minutes so you can hit a better ad rate and feed the algorithm when you can spit out what needs to be said in 5 to 7 max? YouTube actually favors longer format videos the magic number is something like 18 to 22 minutes.
They're out there.
Because they're fucking shit! I hate those pieces of shit, so under performing and feel so weird with that cleat on the heel.

If I lived back in the NW again I'd ride a bigger board, no reason to go board overkill on the softest snow on the planet. 30% humidity on the most humid day isn't like living at Stevens Pass where I was regularly riding 166's and dealing with a snow line that could move a couple hundred to a thousand feet and make things miserable. Same reason I don't own a jacket over 10k anymore, just no reason for it unless I leave the state.

Now to go on to my weight. Yeah I'm 200lbs and I'm kind of a meat head these days in the gym 5 days a week. I'm a big believer in most companies weight ranges are made up and just marketing bullshit as well as personal preference. My park size is a 54 and has been for a decade plus, my all mountain size is ideally a 157, volume shift is somewhere in the 47 to 53 depending on board, and pow I keep it 59 to 61. I also don't always have a say in sizing, they just send me whatever they have and I have to make due with it. But I also try to always look at things like who is this for, who would be the ideal rider for this, and am I over flexing it.

Now I know some of you want to talk numbers. I'm according to Evo one of if not their largest affiliate partners. I tend to believe I am number 1 because of a conversation I had with their head of the program and how he let it slip that no one was doing my numbers, not even Biesty. This was after they told me I was top 5 globally. I know on the Avantlink network I use I'm in their top 5 for snowboarding. Through about 20 to 30 online retailers I moved 500k in product through that program alone last year, Amazon was about another 100k, and the Euro programs I'm in about 150 to 200k. Then there's the little shops I work with that I talk to on a regular basis and they've said I account from 5 to 40% of their sales depending on how I push things. These numbers like my YouTube have grown annually 100% or more. I'm moving about a million plus in product I can mostly track, who knows what I can't track. But I do know from talking to multiple brands that what I do is now considered part of their sales/marketing as well as others in the space.

If I drop a review of a hot ticket item I'm guaranteed x views in the first 24 hours and a couple sales, but when that content turns evergreen which is about a 3 season shelf life those links live on in the description. I'm still making money from YT and Affiliates from boards I reviewed in 2019. That's straight passive income. That's something everyone in the review space should be doing, no reason they aren't. My boot fitting 101 series which still needs to be updated brings me in about $300 to $500 bucks a month and it's been sitting there for years.

In terms of competition I honestly don't view anyone as real competition anymore, there's no one that's forcing me to up my game except myself. Adding a remote controlled mood light to a curtain and hiring a farm editor isn't anything special. Adding riding isn't going to magically up a subscriber count it's just going to let a lot of critics that have 0 footage of themselves be armchair quarterbacks. Hell most reviewers are using a tweak on the original template I created on snowboard.com to review stuff. They're the ones tuning in with fake accounts on Live Streams to illicit a rant from me about them so they can gather what they need to tweak their shit. Good for James on finally figuring out how to get better at riding, took him long enough, he's still awful. Also his partnership with Evo is really showing. Good on Curated for actually hiring a few people that don't suck (90% of their hires are idiots that couldn't get a job at Zumiez or REI). Just remember Curated's job is to push what Curated is able to sell and a lot of companies don't care for them. Also I'm noticing they actually charge more than anyone else, but that's whatever. It's infinitely easier today to start a review channel or website than it was when I started, the groundwork is done and the foundation is laid, make it your own. Have strong opinions, say a product sucks, argue with board designers in the comments, talk with marketing about how they should label products. Understand I'm not going to give a shit that you made a 4 minute video of you going "um, uh, snowboard" just the same as when someone emails me and says "I don't know if I should be emailing you because we're competition" and I respond with "No offense but I don't view you as competition" that doesn't mean you should get offended. I've done this a long time and been riding 2/3rds of my life. This is what I dedicated it to.

At this point I'm just treating it like I'm your local shop guy but in an Internet capacity. So many people say they need this, poof there it is. Some people say their local shops suck and they won't support it, I assume those are the same people that won't support me and that's fine I'm not for them. At this point I'm just working on building a little community of snowboarders and a few people that snowboard. If you look at every other reviewer/vlogger no one gave away as much gear as I did. No ones done any fundraisers for various charities/foundations. And everyone seems to be sitting around sniffing their own farts think they're so great. Snowboardings bigger than me and I'm happy it's given me what it has and I'm not going to ask it for anything as I owe it everything.

Thanks for the 12 pages of laughs. I needed this today.
[/QUOTE]

Thanks Arvan! Lits go Hogs!


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I don't even know how I ended up here but man that was a hilarious 12 page read.
> 
> 
> It's more likely that Avran will do R-rated reviews of Biesty's reviews. My ears are starting to bleed just thinking of it.


Avran, I've noticed Biesty in his vids seems to always be kitted up often in multiple different colours ie has a number of them, of Burton 3L [ak] Hover/Tusk outerwear that is super expensive. He seems to always be kitted up with high end gear. Does he get sponsorship or is TGR earning him heaps of coin. $$$$$$


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Craig64 said:


> Avran, I've noticed Biesty in his vids seems to always be kitted up often in multiple different colours ie has a number of them, of Burton 3L [ak] Hover/Tusk outerwear that is super expensive. He seems to always be kitted up with high end gear. Does he get sponsorship or is TGR earning him heaps of coin. $$$$$$


He's got a pretty solid partnership with Evo. I'm pretty sure because of his proximity to the Portland store they're floating him very well.


----------



## TrimbleFunky (4 mo ago)

I can't take the board reviews seriously from TGR. I swear half the time it's like they are shooting the video stoned with no preset script or plan.

Also, they can't ride. Their riding fundamentals are poor to the point any remotely serious deck is a hard charger for them.

Ex. The Alloy DO is a fun toy. I've taken it off groom off the ridge at Loveland, no issues on powder/bumps/trees. The carve performance is: it's a fun toy, nothing hard charging and definitely not an sbx board. Any competent rider can take a 170cm+ sbx board and ride powder/trees with it. It's really not a hard thing to do; you might just cry if you get a core shot on it though.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Gee...., noticed Kevin from SPC has come out in force bombarding us with daily posts. 
Also starting an original concept...., "Top 5's", Best 10's"???


----------



## Revvi (12 mo ago)

Craig64 said:


> Gee...., noticed Kevin from SPC has come out in force bombarding us with daily posts.
> Also starting an original concept...., "Top 5's", Best 10's"???


Exact same premier times as Angry too...


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Revvi said:


> Exact same premier times as Angry too...


Ddddrrrraaammmmaaaaaa, at least I can finally live the dream and watch 2 top 5s at the same time while yodeling


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Elevation212 said:


> Ddddrrrraaammmmaaaaaa, at least I can finally live the dream and watch 2 top 5s at the same time while yodeling


Get a third monitor and you can watch fuckhouse's video too. 

Big Smooth Brain Kevin, always trying to jump on the times when I have stuff set up way in advance. He used to just do unannounced live streams at the exact same time as me till he realized he'd get less than 50 people and I've had an active audience triple to quadruple that.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Get a third monitor and you can watch fuckhouse's video too.
> 
> Big Smooth Brain Kevin, always trying to jump on the times when I have stuff set up way in advance. He used to just do unannounced live streams at the exact same time as me till he realized he'd get less than 50 people and I've had an active audience triple to quadruple that.


please stop I can only get so erect, going to go write some fan fic about the three of you meeting up for a steamy night at vail


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Elevation212 said:


> please stop I can only get so erect, going to go write some fan fic about the three of you meeting up for a steamy night at vail


Here's how I see that one going. Kevin roleplaying as mountain safety daddy and cuckhouse as the naughty sub who snowboards who must be punished. Then BA cleanses the scene by running over them forward and back for a good hour with the nitrous powered Kassborer until there's nothing left but a section of frozen pink groomer run with occasional flecks of bone and gristle.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

MountainMystic said:


> Here's how I see that one going. Kevin roleplaying as mountain safety daddy and cuckhouse as the naughty sub who snowboards who must be punished. Then BA cleanses the scene by running over them forward and back for a good hour with the nitrous powered Kassborer until there's nothing left but a section of frozen pink groomer run with occasional flecks of bone and gristle.


Too violent,


MountainMystic said:


> Here's how I see that one going. Kevin roleplaying as mountain safety daddy and cuckhouse as the naughty sub who snowboards who must be punished. Then BA cleanses the scene by running over them forward and back for a good hour with the nitrous powered Kassborer until there's nothing left but a section of frozen pink groomer run with occasional flecks of bone and gristle.


See I don’t buy it, dude like BA spends all day being angry, bet when he’s in the swing he’s relinquishing control, forced to wear hard boots, getting spanked with a Gilson, vail safety vest ball gag, real flavor country


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So while you're having fun with your fan fiction, just noticed Big Brain Kevin has 4 videos schedules ahead for when I'm premiering, man he's got to be sweating the fact I can make a third of a years content up front.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So while you're having fun with your fan fiction, just noticed Big Brain Kevin has 4 videos schedules ahead for when I'm premiering, man he's got to be sweating the fact I can make a third of a years content up front.


You'll be able to run a 'Top 5 of the weekly Top 5s' soon enough


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So while you're having fun with your fan fiction, just noticed Big Brain Kevin has 4 videos schedules ahead for when I'm premiering, man he's got to be sweating the fact I can make a third of a years content up front.


Is old mate big brain kevin still banned from whistler/Epic for doing dumbcunt dangerous stuff? wasn't he ducking ropes in a Youtube video in Avy areas that hadn't been cleared for people to ride in?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

MountainMystic said:


> Is old mate big brain kevin still banned from whistler/Epic for doing dumbcunt dangerous stuff? wasn't he ducking ropes in a Youtube video in Avy areas that hadn't been cleared for people to ride in?


I do believe so if he didn't get himself a lifetime ban, he probably got a 2 year ban.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I do believe so if he didn't get himself a lifetime ban, he probably got a 2 year ban.


Kevin from SPC puts out this real nice friendly, sort of churchy, straight chuter personna in his MO......., appears he has the same type of "Rebel with authority" character in him similar to Buckhouse???


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Craig64 said:


> Kevin from SPC puts out this real nice friendly, sort of churchy, straight chuter personna in his MO......., appears he has the same type of "Rebel with authority" character in him similar to Buckhouse???


read: Ugly and egotisical sense of entitlement.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Rebel with authority? Those dudes aren't even good enough to be mall security.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So while you're having fun with your fan fiction, just noticed Big Brain Kevin has 4 videos schedules ahead for when I'm premiering, man he's got to be sweating the fact I can make a third of a years content up front.


side question, when are next years decks ready to ship for reviewing? Are you getting 23/24s right now to test for summer 23 content?


----------



## Schmedit (Aug 8, 2020)

Elevation212 said:


> side question, when are next years decks ready to ship for reviewing? Are you getting 23/24s right now to test for summer 23 content?


He's busy writing a "top 5 reasons not to listen to anyone who says what the best boots are" list. God help the SBPC subs


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Elevation212 said:


> side question, when are next years decks ready to ship for reviewing? Are you getting 23/24s right now to test for summer 23 content?


Earliest I'll see something would be end of December, but more than likely mid to end of January.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Earliest I'll see something would be end of December, but more than likely mid to end of January.


Follow-up side question - so when you do get next year's stuff and go out to test them, aren't there knowledgeable people in the lift line, etc. that see the new stuff and approach you with questions? How do you deal with them?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

robotfood99 said:


> Follow-up side question - so when you do get next year's stuff and go out to test them, aren't there knowledgeable people in the lift line, etc. that see the new stuff and approach you with questions? How do you deal with them?


They are never heard from again…


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

robotfood99 said:


> Follow-up side question - so when you do get next year's stuff and go out to test them, aren't there knowledgeable people in the lift line, etc. that see the new stuff and approach you with questions? How do you deal with them?


This happens far less these days. I think maybe last year I had one person ask me about one of the Public boards and it was because he was riding the same one as me and wondered if I was hooked up by the rep, otherwise no one cares.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

I don't know what @BurtonAvenger get for demo, but prototypes/pré production can be pretty deceptive (if not same graphics as different board/previous year).

My guides in Argentina were test riders for Salomon (skis sorry...) direct from the HQ in France. We crossed Cody Townsend in the line, who probably had his skis from the international team. When they Realized they had the same proto, they were like "Who are you and where the hell did you get these?". But apart from them, nobody would know, or ask anything. And the Las Lenas crowd is full of gear nerds!


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

It may be the camera lens, but it looks like James' riding has regressed and is really a distraction to the reviews. From the video it looks like he is trying to steer every damn board off the back foot, though from his review that may be the actual case and not the lens. Hopefully he'll get a camera person to film and stop trying to do it all himself. I've also bee really disappointed by his obsession over boot size and down sizing boards to match his feet with no regard to the weight recommendations and then complaining the boards are to soft, or the manufacturers don't make boards for people his size. I've got to believe his Evo corporate overlords are questioning the continued viability of their partnership


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

bseracka said:


> It may be the camera lens, but it looks like James' riding has regressed and is really a distraction to the reviews. From the video it looks like he is trying to steer every damn board off the back foot, though from his review that may be the actual case and not the lens. Hopefully he'll get a camera person to film and stop trying to do it all himself. I've also bee really disappointed by his obsession over boot size and down sizing boards to match his feet with no regard to the weight recommendations and then complaining the boards are to soft, or the manufacturers don't make boards for people his size. I've got to believe his Evo corporate overlords are questioning the continued viability of their partnership


Well, you now can give this information to him directly since he now has comments turned on. 😆


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Gee, Biesty looks very clumsy on here for a professional snowboard reviewer..., do they do any research at all at TGR before doing a review. Looks totally just all on the fly. 







I've never thought of this before, but maybe I should introduce a segment talking about stitching and sewing levels in my reviews?










Burton Dunmore Snowboard Jacket Review


❄ Burton Dunmore Snowboard Jacket Review. ❄ Brand: Burton, ❄ Model: Dunmore, ❄ Colour: "Checkyoself ", ❄ Waterproofing: DRYRIDE 2-Layer 10,000MM/5,000G, ❄ Insulation: Mapped THERMOLITE® (40G Body/Sleeves), ❄ YOM: 2019, ❄ Price: $Au349.99 ($US239.95) RRP, ❄ Size: XL, ❄ Rider: 192cm/95kg...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I hate the use of the word “Technical” within the industry. It’s all just toys and clothing for using our toys. When I hear “technical” I think to myself scratchy sounding material I would not like to touch my skin. Or stuff that looks and feels like cycling kit.

Let the concealed carry and grey man dorks keep “technical”.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Kevin explaining how to live the dream?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Surprised Kevin didn't talk about having a mom who is a prolific realtor in Vancouver covering his expenses for years while he bought followers and was the first into a platform that had no one to check authenticity.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

I bet he was a ski racer kid


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

DaveMcI said:


> I bet he was a ski racer kid


I mean wouldn't be a surprise that's for sure, but I don't think he was good enough for that. He grew up at Blue Mountain in Ontario but had never heard of Holiday Valley or Holimont which is ski racer central which tells me if he did ski race he really sucked at that.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I mean wouldn't be a surprise that's for sure, but I don't think he was good enough for that. He grew up at Blue Mountain in Ontario but had never heard of Holiday Valley or Holimont which is ski racer central which tells me if he did ski race he really sucked at that.


Avran..., so what your telling us is that it appears Kevin's SPC good times is basically just financed by his rich parents and not the quality of his YT channel. 

"It's not what you know............,"


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Better watch out for the competition!


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Rip154 said:


> Better watch out for the competition!


Gee this guy has gone all out on the set presentation.


----------



## Revvi (12 mo ago)

Rip154 said:


> Better watch out for the competition!


Ngl… I do that with my new gear too!
also put on my boots and Ollie in the living room…


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Craig64 said:


> Gee this guy has gone all out on the set presentation.


He gave his board a partial gravel base structure at the end too! there's a nifty hack


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Does he have 3 dogs living in his camper? That has to smell great.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

C’mon, own up???? 😂


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> C’mon, own up???? 😂
> 
> View attachment 164415


SBPC kevin ... LOL. Didn't he also get banned from Epic & Whistler for doing dumb, dangerous shit? what a fucking superhero. 

Surprised that the rabid fanbois didn't pile on hard, only a couple of posts, and a handful of passive-aggressive 'likes' 🤣









I think SnowboardProCamp is bad for the community


If you don't know, SnowboardProCamp is a very popular snowboarding youtuber that spits out video content mostly targeted towards beginners and early intermediate riders. Of his top videos, it's all beginner shit, things like "how to turn", "difference between camber and rocker", and stuff like...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well this is the funniest screen shot I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Well this is the funniest screen shot I've seen in a long time.


Kevin sounds like he's completely denying he has rich realtor parents.🤥 I wish I was rich enough to tour the World Snowboarding, just filming my SPC Channel and living off 583,000 subscribers.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh but you could follow the advice from the people he's interviewed to do just that, just remember to have wealthy parents.


----------



## Revvi (12 mo ago)




----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh but you could follow the advice from the people he's interviewed to do just that, just remember to have wealthy parents.


where can I get some of these wealthy parents, seems like a great life hack, is this the same thing as a "sugar daddy"


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Elevation212 said:


> where can I get some of these wealthy parents, seems like a great life hack, is this the same thing as a "sugar daddy"


Try this: 10 Best Sugar Baby Sites and Apps for Babies to Meet a Sugar Daddy: Your Guide to Finding a Sugar Daddy


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Try this: 10 Best Sugar Baby Sites and Apps for Babies to Meet a Sugar Daddy: Your Guide to Finding a Sugar Daddy


@Donutz can we start a sub board for mountain sugar daddy/momma, baby relationships? Seems like a win for the community if we can start helping dirt bag snowboarders get adopted by wealthy ski home owners


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Man the way these guys live in your heads rent free is hilarious 😆😂, I hope you guys get to ride soon, because this thread is too fucking cringe🫣🤷


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Try this: 10 Best Sugar Baby Sites and Apps for Babies to Meet a Sugar Daddy: Your Guide to Finding a Sugar Daddy


You must have been the funniest kid in highschool...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

16gkid said:


> You must have been the funniest kid in highschool...


How come I feel you're the kid that aspired to be a mall cop.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

16gkid said:


> Man the way these guys live in your heads rent free is hilarious 😆😂, I hope you guys get to ride soon, because this thread is too fucking cringe🫣🤷





16gkid said:


> You must have been the funniest kid in highschool...


Trying to keep all the sugar for yourself, I see you 16g


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

You'd have to say though, this is a pretty popular thread...., over 15k views almost 300 replies.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I think it’s time for a cross over special with the Kookhouse thread. I am the biggest kook in snowboarding.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Well not so sure if Kevin has got me sold on his L1 jackets??? FFS looks like it's from the Target clearance rack. Practically zero features.

"3 best Snowboard Jackets of all time???"......., *BOLD *statement.


----------



## Luffe (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Craig64 said:


> Well not so sure if Kevin has got me sold on his L1 jackets??? FFS looks like it's from the Target clearance rack. Practically zero features.
> 
> "3 best Snowboard Jackets of all time???"......., *BOLD *statement.


As someone that's ridden L1 for 16 years, this pisses me off that he has no ability to talk about their tech/features. It also makes me laugh he bought the closeout shit from Evo that was the ugliest/cheapest.

Also can we talk about Snowboard Mag returning? Storm Mountain pulled the plug, they then went on to be a regurgitation social media thing for their ad contracts, now they want to bring it back and it's a shell of what it was and seems to have missed the boat. Why not just let it go off and die?


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

In the ride vid, I like how the guy almost buttered into some pizza kid.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

DaveMcI said:


> In the ride vid, I like how the guy almost buttered into some pizza kid.


Yes, the mountains are full of people who just can't ride. Both skiers and boarders. My daughter has been hit by both skiers and boards in one season. Often it's not even crowded and it's like they're riding drunk since they just don't have any awareness of what's going on around them. My favorite is people coming into the piste from a side hit.


----------



## Luffe (Apr 5, 2021)

Snowdaddy said:


> Yes, the mountains are full of people who just can't ride. Both skiers and boarders. My daughter has been hit by both skiers and boards in one season. Often it's not even crowded and it's like they're riding drunk since they just don't have any awareness of what's going on around them. My favorite is people coming into the piste from a side hit.


We usually call them Danish people.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Snowdaddy said:


> Yes, the mountains are full of people who just can't ride. Both skiers and boarders. My daughter has been hit by both skiers and boards in one season. Often it's not even crowded and it's like they're riding drunk since they just don't have any awareness of what's going on around them. My favorite is people coming into the piste from a side hit.


Maybe they need to follow another one of Kevin's daily top 5's " Mistakes for beginners to avoid"???


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

#goproban saw it here first


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

BurtonAvenger said:


> As someone that's ridden L1 for 16 years, this pisses me off that he has no ability to talk about their tech/features. It also makes me laugh he bought the closeout shit from Evo that was the ugliest/cheapest.
> 
> Also can we talk about Snowboard Mag returning? Storm Mountain pulled the plug, they then went on to be a regurgitation social media thing for their ad contracts, now they want to bring it back and it's a shell of what it was and seems to have missed the boat. Why not just let it go off and die?


Evo might have just given him the closeout stuff, so he would gush about it in his crapulous video.

I remember that L1 ventura jacket. SBPC Kevin did a 'review' video where he seemed to know precisely fuck all about the jacket and its features.
That suggests to me that Evo gave it to him & he couldn't be arsed to even read the product page on the jacket. 
I managed to watch for a little while before switching it off. Kevin acting robotic and weirdly vague was what I remembered of that 'review'. It was real Manchurian Candidate stuff.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Evo doesn't give him anything. He's just that poor.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Evo doesn't give him anything. He's just that poor.


What a shame.
Here's me thinking he was making a decent income and living high on the hog.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

MountainMystic said:


> What a shame.
> Here's me thinking he was making a decent income and living high on the hog.
> 
> View attachment 164509


Not from Evo, he's not in their top tier of affiliates so they don't even know he exists. Anyways. Since we're all in here talking shit, lets do something productive.

I've been running a gear drive for The Shred Foundation www.shredfoundation.org

Just got an update from Danny the founder today that people have sent in a ton of product so far, but there's always room to get more for the kids.









Here's the gist of it if anyone is interested.

Here's what you have to do. Gently used NOT TRASHED gear will need to be sent to The Shred Foundation (address posted below). For every person that donates you will be entered into a random prize drawing to win a special Angry Snowboarder Merchandise package valued at $100 USD. Danny the founder of Shred Foundation and I will be updating the list daily as the donations arrive and I will choose 3 winners at random from everyone that donates. Include in your donation on a piece of paper your name and email address (in the event we lose your email address I will make a post here announcing who has won) so we can contact you. This donation drive will run till December 10th, which I will then announce the winners.

Gear we're looking for 
Women's Outerwear preferably Large and Small pants 
Men's Outerwear preferably large and small pants 
Goggles 
Gloves 
Beanies 
New Snowboard Socks 

Items can be sent to: 
Shred Foundation
C/o Danny Hairston 
1 Steuben Place 
Albany, NY 12207 

Thank you.

Lets use this thread for a little positivity and make a future generation of snowboarders.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Not from Evo, he's not in their top tier of affiliates so they don't even know he exists. Anyways. Since we're all in here talking shit, lets do something productive.
> 
> I've been running a gear drive for The Shred Foundation www.shredfoundation.org
> 
> ...


Love this

I've definitely got about 20 beanies I don't wear. XXL pants and jackets are pretty useless to them I'm assuming?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

smellysell said:


> Love this
> 
> I've definitely got about 20 beanies I don't wear. XXL pants and jackets are pretty useless to them I'm assuming?


NO! Actually there's some sasquatch children in the program.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Not from Evo, he's not in their top tier of affiliates so they don't even know he exists. Anyways. Since we're all in here talking shit, lets do something productive.
> 
> I've been running a gear drive for The Shred Foundation www.shredfoundation.org
> 
> ...


Do they want decks and bindings? Unfortunately most my outer ware is beat like a rented mule but my deck addiction means I have many gently used planks I could clear out so the wife stops questioning my future purchases


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Elevation212 said:


> Do they want decks and bindings? Unfortunately most my outer ware is beat like a rented mule but my deck addiction means I have many gently used planks I could clear out so the wife stops questioning my future purchases


 Yes but within reason, obviously a powder board isn't going to cut it with some teenagers that ride sheet ice in the North East. Twins, directional twins, beginner boards, maybe the odd volume shifted board as they do have some kids with bigger feet who don't weigh much. 

Also all donations are tax deductible if you need that as they're a 501c3.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Yes but within reason, obviously a powder board isn't going to cut it with some teenagers that ride sheet ice in the North East. Twins, directional twins, beginner boards, maybe the odd volume shifted board as they do have some kids with bigger feet who don't weigh much.
> 
> Also all donations are tax deductible if you need that as they're a 501c3.


Mom and dad might after the year they just rocked in real estate, good looking out


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Craig64 said:


> "3 best Snowboard Jackets of all time???"......., *BOLD *statement.


The fact that he labels these 'top three xxx of all time' when he clearly means HIS top three, which means jack shit to those not in his fandom, tells me that he has comfortably crossed over to Buckhouse's realm of kookiness. At least Kev and Buck have each other to suck off. 



MountainMystic said:


> I remember that L1 ventura jacket. SBPC Kevin did a 'review' video where he seemed to know precisely fuck all about the jacket and its features.


That was one of SBP's greatest kookery hits to date. Made TGR's outerwear reviews sound informative in comparison, which is no small feat.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

BurtonAvenger said:


> NO! Actually there's some sasquatch children in the program.


Ok, I've probably got some pants and jackets I can pass along too then.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

The wait is over folks....., Kevin's top 10 powder boards???🤡


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Craig64 said:


> The wait is over folks....., Kevin's top 10 powder boards???🤡


Love how Kevin is doing his last minute wax scrape on the Surfer with the top sheet of the tail wedged on the bitumen. Respect for something you don't own???


----------



## Kellyupton (2 mo ago)

Good offer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Kellyupton said:


> Good offer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So good!


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Another Top/best ever 10/5/3 ??????? of all time from Kevin. His best ever mitts are the cheapest, only 15k, ripstop fabric, no worries if you lose them. Thanks Kevin for this indepth analysis.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Craig64 said:


> The wait is over folks....., Kevin's top 10 powder boards???🤡


Hold up, where did "of all time" go? Kevin, you reading this thread, buddy?



Craig64 said:


> Another Top/best ever 10/5/3 ??????? of all time from Kevin. His best ever mitts are the cheapest, only 15k, ripstop fabric, no worries if you lose them. Thanks Kevin for this indepth analysis.


That's more like it, that's the Kevin-of-all-time we know!


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Kevin's "3 Best Snowboard Helmets"???

Appears low price $ is the key factor???

I wonder what selection criteria Kevin used to assess his "3 Best Snowboard Helmets" with this in depth analysis???


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Gee...., Curated are pumping out their gear reviews lately.






__





Loading…






www.youtube.com







Missing Arielle Busch input lately though. Seems she gets a lot of positive feedback in her profile.






__





Loading…






www.curated.com


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Patiently waiting for The Tribute Lounge and Malcom Moore to come back online


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

NT.Thunder said:


> Patiently waiting for The Tribute Lounge and Malcom Moore to come back online


NT..., they're both really good channels.


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

Tribute Lounge is the real deal


----------



## TrimbleFunky (4 mo ago)

__





Top Story – The Vermont Standard







vermont1434.rssing.com








__





Glassware, Tableware, Lighting + Home Decor | Simon Pearce


Glass and pottery, handmade in America. Our gifts, glassware, tableware, lighting and home decor are designed to add grace and authenticity to your everyday.




www.simonpearce.com





Not sure about his mom, but Simon seems to have a networth of about 3-5 million. It really isn't that much, even if the figures are wrong and it was more like 10 million.

Kevin likely has had some help, maybe a lot, maybe a little, who knows.

At 5 million net worth; I would only be using 5% of it per year; 10% if I wanted to YOLO, perhaps. More, if I was absolutely out of my mind.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Craig64 said:


> Kevin's "3 Best Snowboard Helmets"???
> 
> Appears low price $ is the key factor???
> 
> I wonder what selection criteria Kevin used to assess his "3 Best Snowboard Helmets" with this in depth analysis???


@Craig64 I would say the main selection criteria would be evo outlet's everyday low low prices 

The helmet kevin is wearing in the video thumbnail/picture preview, looks like it has taken a solid hit to the LHS...
right where his vegan thinkmeat is supposed to be...


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

My favourites for sure



Craig64 said:


> NT..., they're both really good channels.





JDA said:


> Tribute Lounge is the real deal


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

MountainMystic said:


> @Craig64 I would say the main selection criteria would be evo outlet's everyday low low prices
> 
> The helmet kevin is wearing in the video thumbnail/picture preview, looks like it has taken a solid hit to the LHS...
> right where his vegan thinkmeat is supposed to be...


I'm no real expert but if you're daily pushing out YT posts of _"The 3,5 or 10 Best ????????? of all time"_ then it may be wise to look outside what you've only purchased for yourself over the last few years from the local Walmart clearance racks......, just a thought???


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Craig64 said:


> I'm no real expert but if you're daily pushing out YT posts of _"The 3,5 or 10 Best ????????? of all time"_ then it may be wise to look outside what you've only purchased for yourself over the last few years from the local Walmart clearance racks......, just a thought???


We could well be seeing the decline and fall of the pearcean pseudo-autonomous internet region...


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

(double Pseudo-autonomous region post ...)


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Craig64 said:


> Missing Arielle Busch input lately though. Seems she gets a lot of positive feedback in her profile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arielle is one of the best riders in women’s reviews (yet Curated is simply a retailer so all boards are good or great) but Steph from TGR has really pushed her riding. Watch these heelside carves.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Yeahti87 said:


> Arielle is one of the best riders in women’s reviews (yet Curated is simply a retailer so all boards are good or great) but Steph from TGR has really pushed her riding. Watch these heelside carves.


Not that bad riding on those features from Steph.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

She's Back.


----------



## Anditwasstillhot (3 mo ago)

TGR is not in the same galaxy as Avryn as far as the actual critique of boards. TGR is right on par with something like Curated. I can't remember a board that disappointed him. There are definitely things I don't agree with Avryn on but as a whole he's super knowledgeable and isn't afraid to speak his opinion and gives solid reasons to back it up. Which if I'm looking to buy a new board that's what I want. I would like to see snowboarding profiles youtube reviews. When I was buying my first board in years I looked at reviews through Nate and Avryn. Secondly, everyone guessing on his weight, it says on every review 🤷‍♂️ .


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Anditwasstillhot said:


> TGR is right on par with something like Curated. I can't remember a board that disappointed him.


They are the only reviewer that confirms the general consesus from the owners here (including myself) that the Endeavor Archetype doesn’t float that super well in pow due to the nose and camber profile (against the marketing and the hype). 
Or the first year Orca review when it was all the (over)hype for affiliates.
Or the Mercury review that doesn’t scream buy them all.

They deserve there credit there. Nothing like Curated.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Yeahti87 said:


> Endeavor Archetype doesn’t float that super well in pow


This is still one of the worlds greatest mysteries to me........I just need to try it one day I think to put it to bed. A little like NS triple camber.......


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> This is still one of the worlds greatest mysteries to me........I just need to try it one day I think to put it to bed. A little like NS triple camber.......


what are your current pow boards?


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

MountainMystic said:


> what are your current pow boards?


Surfari and Dada


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> Surfari and Dada


If you are happy with those two, maybe save the rent/demo on an archetype for a longer trip.
That's only my 5cents though.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Speaking of Amplids.... I saw an ok price on a Creamer. I think I'm 20kg above the suggested weight range 162cm = 90kgish max.. is it going to be a noodle on groomers, chopped up snow and pow? or is the flex going to be softer, but still enjoyable to ride?


----------



## Anditwasstillhot (3 mo ago)

Yeahti87 said:


> They are the only reviewer that confirms the general consesus from the owners here (including myself) that the Endeavor Archetype doesn’t float that super well in pow due to the nose and camber profile (against the marketing and the hype).
> Or the first year Orca review when it was all the (over)hype for affiliates.
> Or the Mercury review that doesn’t scream buy them all.
> 
> They deserve there credit there. Nothing like Curated.


Not really sure that because tgr doesn't think the Archetype floats well and gives you affirmation makes them great . I'll take Angry, and Snowboard Profiles knowledge over TGR's every time. I'm not here to sway anyone's opinion that doesn't happen anywhere whether it be politics or a snowboard forum for that matter, you're entitled to yours and I'm just giving mine. There's a reason the Capita Mercury gets good reviews, it shreds.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Anditwasstillhot said:


> Not really sure that because tgr doesn't think the Archetype floats well and gives you affirmation makes them great . I'll take Angry, and Snowboard Profiles knowledge over TGR's every time. I'm not here to sway anyone's opinion that doesn't happen anywhere whether it be politics or a snowboard forum for that matter, you're entitled to yours and I'm just giving mine. There's a reason the Capita Mercury gets good reviews, it shreds.


That’s not about your or my opinion or what reviews are the best (having ridden ~~ 50 currently top rated boards in the past 5 years I can point out to the reviews I don’t agree with from any review site so I watch/read them all).
It’s about stating the fact and giving some examples that they don’t say only good things about the boards.


----------



## Anditwasstillhot (3 mo ago)

Not really facts , your opinion huge difference. I’ve ridden a bunch of boards too. You can throw ”I’ve ridden so many boards, I know” 🙄all you want. Still doesn’t make it factual, on your Endeavor example other reviewers say it floats well. I don’t know if it does or doesn’t, never ridden it but those are your opinions vs others. Not factual, opinion


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

The fact is that they don’t only say good things.
It’s not about the Archetype floating great or not lol.


----------



## Anditwasstillhot (3 mo ago)

Yah, that's fair. That's the hard part about reading discussions back and forth and not talking. Maybe my misunderstanding on where you were going with your point. Again, for me there's others I trust more. Maybe Curated was a little harsh though . If I had my way I'd get to test all of them myself. Enjoy your winter


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

The Archetype is definitely a submarine in the Japanese powder, found out the hard way myself. Still one of my favourite boards though!


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

JDA said:


> The Archetype is definitely a submarine in the Japanese powder, found out the hard way myself. Still one of my favourite boards though!


From my riding experience across piste to Hokkaido powder, I've found the EA is a much better AM to a hint of Freeride choice.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Endeavor, the fakest powder board in the world 🫣😁 sold mine last year, but at least they carve decent


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Also funny that there are angry fanboys, and all 6 of them post on sbf😆


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

16gkid said:


> Also funny that there are angry fanboys, and all 6 of them post on sbf😆


only 6?


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

MountainMystic said:


> only 6?


Sorry, 8


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Anditwasstillhot said:


> Not really facts , your opinion huge difference. I’ve ridden a bunch of boards too. You can throw ”I’ve ridden so many boards, I know” 🙄all you want. Still doesn’t make it factual, on your Endeavor example other reviewers say it floats well. I don’t know if it does or doesn’t, never ridden it but those are your opinions vs others. Not factual, opinion


But he isn't even commenting on the accuracy, he's just stating that they don't only say positive things about every board?

ETA: Whoops, missed the follow up


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Anditwasstillhot said:


> Not really facts , your opinion huge difference. I’ve ridden a bunch of boards too. You can throw ”I’ve ridden so many boards, I know” 🙄all you want. Still doesn’t make it factual, on your Endeavor example other reviewers say it floats well. I don’t know if it does or doesn’t, never ridden it but those are your opinions vs others. Not factual, opinion


If someone has never ridden a great powder board then yeah they might think it floats well, that's why experience matters and I take reviews on the forums from randos with a grain of salt, don't believe me? search never summer proto review on here and read the hilarious takes from all the "experts"


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

16gkid said:


> If someone has never ridden a great powder board then yeah they might think it floats well, that's why experience matters and I take reviews on the forums from randos with a grain of salt, don't believe me? search never summer proto review on here and read the hilarious takes from all the "experts"


That's true, but there's so many other variables also like correct sizing, actual/preceived conditions and an over confidence in ones own riding ability which again is like you say why experience over a range of conditions matters. It seems everyone can carve these days on FB and social media which is odd because there's like only 15% of riders at best I see actually carving on the slopes.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

16gkid said:


> If someone has never ridden a great powder board then yeah they might think it floats well, that's why experience matters and I take reviews on the forums from randos with a grain of salt, don't believe me? search never summer proto review on here and read the hilarious takes from all the "experts"


Very wise words.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

They do have a few negative or "meh" reviews, like the Mosquito, Kazu, ATV. They are fair enough to say "not our thing".

On those reviews, they seem to miss the point of the boards though, which only have me reading them less and less. The more terrain a board requires, the more they seem to miss it. But for cruising groomers and side country, they come up with the same boards as everybody else.

That last point has me growing tired of how they over-think some details. If you cruise mellow terrain, feeling is more important then needing specs or performance (base glide... ).

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

16gkid said:


> Sorry, 8


They can't even spell Endeavour either?! What's with that?


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Manicmouse said:


> They can't even spell Endeavour either?! What's with that?


Dat nor-am spelling...Canada, eh!


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Bit disappointed they stopped the Buckhouse thread just as he hits it out off the park with this 1st time riding Burton Custom review.


----------



## TrimbleFunky (4 mo ago)

Wonder if he'll get kickbacks from the increase in Burton Custom sales?


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

TrimbleFunky said:


> Wonder if he'll get kickbacks from the increase in Burton Custom sales?


Not sure..., he's running with the Clew bindings.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

16gkid said:


> If someone has never ridden a great powder board then yeah they might think it floats well, that's why experience matters and I take reviews on the forums from randos with a grain of salt, don't believe me? search never summer proto review on here and read the hilarious takes from all the "experts"


Seems like we should shut down the forum then if we don’t value riders impressions of boards, should we start a verification system to define whose opinion is valid? Feels pretty gate creepery


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

JDA said:


> The Archetype is definitely a submarine in the Japanese powder, found out the hard way myself. Still one of my favourite boards though!


this is my problem with the “powder” board concept, unlike freestyle or all mountain it’s so subjective to where you ride, I’d much prefer a AE when I’m riding east coast or Colorado resort pow as the type of snow (and frankly the high likelihood of having to deal with firm conditions/chunder later in the day) make its balance between float and stiffness perfect (I also dig the track system so i can easily
slam the bindings back to get the nose way up)

if I’m hiking or on super deep days (3 foot+) I go for my moss mini long/166 tail gunner or dauntless) the massive platform, rocker and flex just make those decks sing in those conditions (never been to Japan so can’t speak for what works there) as well as the fact that I won’t be grappling with tracked out runs and lumped up groomers

and here in lies my problem for the powder board category, how do we classify what we are talking about because I’d argue most folks who are talking about their favorite pow boards are riding resorts in 6-12 inches of fresh most often rather then 5 foot of champagne powder

seems like an opportunity to really nerd out, we can create sube categories like east coast cold pow boards with a dash of ice chute of death entry and Colorado 12 inchers that can pogo off chunder boulders


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Elevation212 said:


> Seems like we should shut down the forum then if we don’t value riders impressions of boards, should we start a verification system to define whose opinion is valid? Feels pretty gate creepery


What? There's plenty of members I would take recommendations from, you missed the point


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

16gkid said:


> What? There's plenty of members I would take recommendations from, you missed the point



My B, what are we talking about?


----------



## Revvi (12 mo ago)

Elevation212 said:


> My B, what are we talking about?


Pretty sure the point is he enjoys trolling/riling people up.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Elevation212 said:


> My B, what are we talking about?


Read it again maybe?


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Revvi said:


> Pretty sure the point is he enjoys trolling/riling people up.


🤌


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Revvi said:


> Pretty sure the point is he enjoys trolling/riling people up.


yep, classic dirt bag snowboarder with a unearned sense of entitlement, he’s in the right place, my artist rendering of his puss


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Elevation212 said:


> yep, classic dirt bag snowboarder with a unearned sense of entitlement, he’s in the right place, my artist rendering of his puss
> 
> View attachment 165136


Go rest your ass old man👌


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

16gkid said:


> Read it again maybe?


 Checks notes, yup looks like you are a gatekeeping cunt assuming you have a superior opinion


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

16gkid said:


> Go rest your ass old man👌


that’s what I’m doing, why do you think I’m having a chuckle and engaging with you goon


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Elevation212 said:


> Checks notes, yup looks like you are a gatekeeping cunt assuming you have a superior opinion


I like how you assume I'm talking about myself😆, you're so triggered by my post it's hilarious, I'm just gonna assume it's from getting old and not take that cunt comment personally, although after looking through your post, you don't seem to know much at all🫣🤡


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

FFS, are you douches going to degrade _every_ halfway popular thread? I _will_ turn this car around!


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

#angrysnowboarderenergy


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

16gkid said:


> I like how you assume I'm talking about myself😆, you're so triggered by my post it's hilarious, I'm just gonna assume it's from getting old and not take that cunt comment personally, although after looking through your post, you don't seem to know much at all🫣🤡





16gkid said:


> I like how you assume I'm talking about myself😆, you're so triggered by my post it's hilarious, I'm just gonna assume it's from getting old and not take that cunt comment personally, although after looking through your post, you don't seem to know much at all🫣🤡


Are you projecting sweetness? I’m not the one going through your post history and throwing hissy fit reactions on every comment

Also for someone whose not judging or being a gatekeeper you sure are doing a lot of it on your posts


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Elevation212 said:


> Are you projecting sweetness? I’m not the one going through your post history and throwing hissy fit reactions on every comment
> 
> Also for someone whose not judging or being a gatekeeper you sure are doing a lot of it on your posts


Good luck with your heelside carves sweety, your post are hilarious! I emoji'd a laughing face, I thought you would appreciate it😞


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Donutz said:


> FFS, are you douches going to degrade _every_ halfway popular thread? I _will_ turn this car around!


Hahaha fair enough I’ll take the petty sniping to PMs next time, sorry dad


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Donutz said:


> FFS, are you douches going to degrade _every_ halfway popular thread? I _will_ turn this car around!


Donutz no need to worry, just 2 silverback Alpha males??? battling it out to be leader of the pack. *🦍🦍*


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

16gkid said:


> Good luck with your heelside carves sweety, your post are hilarious! I emoji'd a laughing face, I thought you would appreciate it😞





Craig64 said:


> Donutz no need to worry, just 2 silverback Alpha males??? battling it out to be leader of the pack. *🦍🦍*


It is true that my back is pretty much the only place I can grow hair these days, I feel seen


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

You can see how far above the next level MM is over other YT presenters with his vids. Doing an in depth professional tutorial whilst riding down the mountain on his 1st day back on snow for the season......., and most importantly..., didn't try to sell us any of his useless shit through the clip. Gold standard.


----------



## TrimbleFunky (4 mo ago)

The newer shapes allow boards to float so well, it's like riding a groomer more or less than a stiff old, cambered board. Being on top of the snow allows for a lot of pivoting and forgiveness, like on a groomer. If a board submarined on every turn and was locked into carve (you can't pivot a snowboard that is submarined in heavy snow), the average person would be SOL, especially in heavy pow or deep, heavy spring slush.

You are going to get a really skilled rider going "yeah, they are all the same except xyz for that, abc for this, but whatever".
And some other guy on the same boards "omg, no way, this is for racing, dur!!!!, need mega floop blah pow brah unicorn for pow float brah!".

Which one for a board review to the general public? And how do you relate to the average rider?
No idea. Glad I don't do board reviews.


----------



## Angryoldguyuk (9 mo ago)

Craig64 said:


> You can see how far above the next level MM is over other YT presenters with his vids. Doing an in depth professional tutorial whilst riding down the mountain on his 1st day back on snow for the season......., and most importantly..., didn't try to sell us any of his useless shit through the clip. Gold standard.


Yeah i like Malcolm's videos. Maybe because I prefer his style to the "vlogger" style of others personally. He's very informative and explains things really well


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Angryoldguyuk said:


> Yeah i like Malcolm's videos. Maybe because I prefer his style to the "vlogger" style of others personally. He's very informative and explains things really well


Maybe that's because he's a Professional Snowboard instructor and not a Pro' blogger who's daily flogging off cheap ass snowboard gear.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

FFS..., Buckhouse must of had 20 cups of coffee just before doing this blog.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Craig64 said:


> FFS..., Buckhouse must of had 20 cups of coffee just before doing this blog.


Wot? You actually watched it??!? Friends don't let friends watch cuckhouse videos...🤜🤛


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

@Craig64 stop increasing the view count


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Manicmouse said:


> @Craig64 stop increasing the view count


I'm hoping he may send me some free "Evolution" stickers to put on my helmet.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Craig64 said:


> I'm hoping he may send me some free "Evolution" stickers to put on my helmet.


😱😱🤮🤮🤮
Clean your keyboard with isopropyl and say 10 hail (pat) moore-ys!!


----------



## lifeisgold (Mar 1, 2020)

Craig64 said:


> FFS..., Buckhouse must of had 20 cups of coffee just before doing this blog.


Good blog. Good tips about goggles


----------



## TrimbleFunky (4 mo ago)

Just let him die out. He's going to be asking for an awful lot of handouts in the near future when this tanks. Him and his wife should really switch their political party affiliation before doing so.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Cuckhouse and snowboard Pro-wank explained...


__
http://instagr.am/p/Cl3y4Xjpa7j/


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Biesty review of '23 Yes Optimistic has a pretty semi-professional nice studio presentation to it broken up into chapters, but his solo head down helmet camera riding footage is absolutely bottom of the barrel shit perspective for being a seasoned "Respected" gear Vlogger. 
Not sure what type of comedic vibe his big mate is trying to send out with a few of their recent reviews though???

Avran may be able to help us out here.


----------



## TrimbleFunky (4 mo ago)

Looks like low bar garbage. Too lazy to progress in his riding, too lazy to progress in anything. Just wants to smoke pot, take it easy, and eek out a living by any means possible.


----------



## Doraibu (Aug 13, 2017)

His intro disclaimer is “in depth review from an average rider’s perspective”. while flawed, probably resonates well with a big chunk of buyers out there


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

TrimbleFunky said:


> Looks like low bar garbage. Too lazy to progress in his riding, too lazy to progress in anything. Just wants to smoke pot, take it easy, and eek out a living by any means possible.


Just getting high and existing in the moment. I wont fault the man for this.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

TrimbleFunky said:


> Looks like low bar garbage. Too lazy to progress in his riding, too lazy to progress in anything. Just wants to smoke pot, take it easy, and eek out a living by any means possible.


That’s about whom? 😀


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Seasoned professional Snowboard Vlogger Kevin on fire reviewing some of the "Crucially important" shortfalls in all his gear he's selected:

1. Buys gloves but they turn inside out when he pulls his hand out?
2. Buys a cheap anorak jacket and then complains it's only got one centre pocket?
3. Buys bindings that have a laborious complicated high back adjustment?
4. Complains because he has large bindings that are too big?
5. Lifts his M4 goggles all the time up onto his helmet to do his Vlogs and is upset he has worn the fleece lining off the bottom perimeter seal?
6. Buys a cheap Smith Maze helmet that doesn't have a sliding thermostat function and complains it hasn't got one?
7. Also upset the helmet he bought isn't all black and looks "Cheap"?
8. Upset his favourite traditional laced mid level priced boots now have a more durable laces and wants the cheaper softer style back so they don't hurt his delicate hands?
9. Whinges about the short battery life on his GoPro 11 but doesn't use the longer 1720mAh Enduro batteries.


----------



## Luffe (Apr 5, 2021)

Craig64 said:


> SPC Kevin on fire reviewing some the "Crucially important" shortfalls in all his gear he's selected:
> 
> 1. Buys gloves but they turn inside out when he pulls his hand out?
> 2. Buys a cheap anorak jacket but only one centre pocket?
> ...


Seems likely that he is reading the negative feedback on YouTube and Snowboardingforum and making some adjustments.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Luffe said:


> Seems likely that he is reading the negative feedback on YouTube and Snowboardingforum and making some adjustments.


Guess he going to “keep evolving”. Wonder if he’ll pay royalties


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

bseracka said:


> Guess he going to “keep evolving”. Wonder if he’ll pay royalties


kevin doesn't need to pay anything to cuckhouse. According to AngrySnowboarder, that 'evolution' design was allegedly stolen from elsewhere. & plenty of sites have 'evolution' in their URL titles.
Interesting that there is an 'evolution' sticker with a big C (for cuckhouse?) on it.


----------



## TrimbleFunky (4 mo ago)

MountainMystic said:


> kevin doesn't need to pay anything to cuckhouse. According to AngrySnowboarder, that 'evolution' design was allegedly stolen from elsewhere. & plenty of sites have 'evolution' in their URL titles.
> Interesting that there is an 'evolution' sticker with a big C (for cuckhouse?) on it.


Cuckhouse will also make you a better rider!


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

TrimbleFunky said:


> Cuckhouse will also make you a better rider!


....of Tricycles??


----------



## TrimbleFunky (4 mo ago)

Craig64 said:


> Seasoned professional Snowboard Vlogger Kevin on fire reviewing some of the "Crucially important" shortfalls in all his gear he's selected:
> 
> 1. Buys gloves but they turn inside out when he pulls his hand out?
> 2. Buys a cheap anorak jacket and then complains it's only got one centre pocket?
> ...


I have a number of goggles with tons of days on them and they don't wear like that; and all of them are cheaper than that M4. Either he is reaching, or that M4 foam really sucks.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

TrimbleFunky said:


> I have a number of goggles with tons of days on them and they don't wear like that; and all of them are cheaper than that M4. Either he is reaching, or that M4 foam really sucks.


I own several M4s. Had them for years. No fraying.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Obviously he skipped (just like leg day) kookhouse’s tutorial vlog on how to wear and care for goggles


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Jesus… enough with the name calling. This makes me feel like a douche for complaining about eating and drinking during reviews. You’re not saving “the innocent masses” like this.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> You’re not saving “the innocent masses” like this.


Was this all at any moment about saving the innocent masses? 😀


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Big skier energy in here


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

16gkid said:


> Big skier energy in here


That's actually your post sharting, wanky nap kid.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

MountainMystic said:


> That's actually your post sharting, wanky nap kid.


That's something a skier would say


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Gee.., this will get a few folks in here on SBF a little bit excited...., Kevin doing a few big drops on the *"ORCA"*🐳


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

jesus christ. And a new 10 best resorts in north america. I doubt hes ridden enough to actually make that list.


----------



## Luffe (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Luffe said:


>


Oof 2 and 4 are gonna trigger these guys 😂🤣


----------



## easyrider16 (Sep 28, 2020)

At first I found myself nodding my head, but then he went off the rails pretty quickly. You don't understand why people talk about stance so much, then you proceed to talk about stance for a good chunk of the video? Then he complains about a bunch of stuff that has more to do with personal preferences (e.g. I know lots of people who love burton step ons, even if they aren't for me, same for reverse camber, skiing, etc). 

The real kicker is when he ends the video with not understanding all the hate when he literally just completed a video hating on all these things he doesn't like. But it's okay for him, because he has nothing but love. Huh?

WTF is this shit? This guy seems like a giant toolbag.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

easyrider16 said:


> At first I found myself nodding my head, but then he went off the rails pretty quickly. You don't understand why people talk about stance so much, then you proceed to talk about stance for a good chunk of the video? Then he complains about a bunch of stuff that has more to do with personal preferences (e.g. I know lots of people who love burton step ons, even if they aren't for me, same for reverse camber, skiing, etc).
> 
> The real kicker is when he ends the video with not understanding all the hate when he literally just completed a video hating on all these things he doesn't like. But it's okay for him, because he has nothing but love. Huh?
> 
> WTF is this shit? This guy seems like a giant toolbag.


That's literally what I go through when I watch an angry snowboarder video 🧐😆


----------



## Luffe (Apr 5, 2021)

Hopefully we will see a full on snowboard YouTube influencer war 😂 will be good entertainment.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

easyrider16 said:


> At first I found myself nodding my head, but then he went off the rails pretty quickly. You don't understand why people talk about stance so much, then you proceed to talk about stance for a good chunk of the video? Then he complains about a bunch of stuff that has more to do with personal preferences (e.g. I know lots of people who love burton step ons, even if they aren't for me, same for reverse camber, skiing, etc).
> 
> The real kicker is when he ends the video with not understanding all the hate when he literally just completed a video hating on all these things he doesn't like. But it's okay for him, because he has nothing but love. Huh?
> 
> WTF is this shit? This guy seems like a giant toolbag.


Holly Molly..., can't wait to see Avran's *@BurtonAvenger *response here.

Yep..., I truly got a bit lost when "You only need 1 board" to do it all, then talks about the best thing on earth is riding epic powder through the trees with "Duck stance"*🦆*??? But hey, I forgot..., stance is not important right???

And really......, Buckhouse's vids are basically all just fillers around him selling all his shit.

*#1. 👎*
*#2. 👎
#3. 👎
#4. 👎
#5. 👍
#6. 👎
#7. 👍
#8. 👍*
*#9. *


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

It amazing how you guys claim to hate cuckhouse because he's lame(and he absolutely is) but literally watch his video the minute it drops then come here and gossip like old women about it, I just wish you guys were funnier so its not so cringe to read.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Craig64 said:


> riding epic powder through the trees with "Duck stance"*🦆*???


Only he says he doesn't...


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

Luffe said:


> Hopefully we will see a full on snowboard YouTube influencer war 😂 will be good entertainment.


Giant pool of money. battle Royale in the Jackson tram. whoever loses gets thrown down corbett's


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Luffe said:


>


this was worse than reaction vids and thehouse reviews combined


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Snowdaddy said:


> Only he says he doesn't...


Pretty sure he said, "Set and Forget" at "+/-12° except in powder "Minus 1 click forward" ie 3° ie +18° and -9°. That's still a hint rear foot duckish for me. The primary reason of having a negative stance is the superior ability it gives you in riding switch. Anyway I'll give it to you..., if you can ride switch in knee deep plus powder through the trees, you're a pretty shit hot rider way above my pay grade.


----------



## Pablo$ (Oct 10, 2020)

Guys what size okra


----------



## TrimbleFunky (4 mo ago)

How about more videos on just riding and showcasing locale and riding ability that is obviously at a national pro+ level? I would watch that all day, over and over and over and over again.

Most people would be shocked at how well some of the top riders ride outside of competition and big mountain stuff most of us can't relate to.

It would at least humble that certain guy trying to make it on the FWT even though he has a kid (some other thread).


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Pablo$ said:


> Guys what size okra


These okra are probably easiest to work with in cooking. Might be challenging to mount bindings on and ride though...... YMMV


----------



## TrimbleFunky (4 mo ago)

MountainMystic said:


> These okra are probably easiest to work with in cooking. Might be challenging to mount bindings on and ride though...... YMMV
> View attachment 165415


mmmm. Fried okra from North Carolina.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

TrimbleFunky said:


> How about more videos on just riding and showcasing locale and riding ability that is obviously at a national pro+ level? I would watch that all day, over and over and over and over again.
> 
> Most people would be shocked at how well some of the top riders ride outside of competition and big mountain stuff most of us can't relate to.
> 
> It would at least humble that certain guy trying to make it on the FWT even though he has a kid (some other thread).


I would like that too, but the youngsters like this kind of crap and it feeds the al gore rhythm.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Luffe said:


>


Is this like a free e-book that is aimed at getting people to sign up for his Ed Shreds course? Watched the first 4 snowboarding things that he could not comprehend as a national-level snowboard champion, and it was all just white noise, really...


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

16gkid said:


> It amazing how you guys claim to hate cuckhouse because he's lame(and he absolutely is) but literally watch his video the minute it drops then come here and gossip like old women about it, I just wish you guys were funnier so its not so cringe to read.


Yeah nah, @Craig64 takes a bullet for the team and watches them**, that sick puppy 
(** Craig, please don't watch the cuck or SBpro-wank, you'll never get that time back!)
We absolutely agree that cuckhouse is lame. There ya go. common ground! . Hope you are getting amongst it in the early season at your local.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

MountainMystic said:


> Yeah nah, @Craig64 takes a bullet for the team and watches them, that sick puppy
> We absolutely agree that cuckhouse is lame. There ya go. common ground! . Hope you are getting amongst it in the early season at you local.


Yep..., Aussies are not afraid to be first over the top of the trench.*✝*


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Craig64 said:


> Yep..., Aussies are not afraid to be first over the top of the trench.*✝*


Things did get a lot better when we stopped listening to english officers and had our own, IMO.

Turn back! in the vlogging no-mans-land there are only the swamps of lame content, filled with the oozings of the cuck, pro-wank and goonride. 

Cut the cords, be free!


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

MountainMystic said:


> Cut the cords, be free!


You know, with all the bullshit that is online / social media / social movements etc, A LOT of people could benefit from this.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Had a real interesting chat about Ed the other day. Evidently he was hiring a bunch of coaches up here to write his content for him because he didn't know how to break anything down. Seems more like he's trying to create a passive income stream catered to beginners while creating clickbait bullshit. I did love when he was running 30 minute videos on my channel and people were just letting it play straight through, made some nice cash off that.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Had a real interesting chat about Ed the other day. Evidently he was hiring a bunch of coaches up here to write his content for him because he didn't know how to break anything down. Seems more like he's trying to create a passive income stream catered to beginners while creating clickbait bullshit. I did love when he was running 30 minute videos on my channel and people were just letting it play straight through, made some nice cash off that.


FFS Ed's top 5 YT snowboard channels. Kevin as number 1......, NFI.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Craig64 said:


> Pretty sure he said, "Set and Forget" at "+/-12° except in powder "Minus 1 click forward" ie 3° ie +18° and -9°. That's still a hint rear foot duckish for me. The primary reason of having a negative stance is the superior ability it gives you in riding switch. Anyway I'll give it to you..., if you can ride switch in knee deep plus powder through the trees, you're a pretty shit hot rider way above my pay grade.


One click out of duck stance.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Why did I just watch EdShred???? Who the fuck is that guy??? Just let me go to sleep in peace.....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

buller_scott said:


> Why did I just watch EdShred???? Who the fuck is that guy??? Just let me go to sleep in peace.....


So you could give it a thumbs down and then rage talk about it.


----------



## Luffe (Apr 5, 2021)

Would be so epic if you made a video like ‘Angry Snowboarder sprays Jonathan Buckhouse and his crew’. Or ‘Angry Snowboarder ollies over SnowboardProcamp’.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That would mean going near them and frankly I don't need that level of kookery in my life, I deal with enough of it living in down town Breck.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Luffe said:


> Would be so epic if you made a video like ‘Angry Snowboarder sprays Jonathan Buckhouse and his crew’. Or ‘Angry Snowboarder ollies over SnowboardProcamp’.


That would mean he would have to be on camera riding....


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> That would mean going near them and frankly I don't need that level of kookery in my life, I deal with enough of it living in down town Breck.


I'm sure everyone would love you see how your riding compares to the guys you shit on, I bet it would be surprising 😆


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You're right, I'd probably pick a line they wouldn't ride.


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

Pablo$ said:


> Guys what size okra


always choose the most expensive you can find. sizeing is overstimated


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

"What's up everyone"...., I'm ditching @Wiredsport tech' advice given out here in SBF and now running with Kevin's expertise, riding with super comfortable slippers.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

You guys are funny


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

"Yo, what's up everyone"...., Nice seeing Kevin now copying what Malcolm Moore has been doing for ages being mic'ed up whilst riding for his daily top 3,5,10 best of/tutorials.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah but Malcom can ride. Kevins "how to get more air on jumps" looked like a day one rider In the beginner park.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Not a bad video from The MWS. This Vintage Burton Cruise really puts to bed those naysayers on Dinosaur rides. Nice half pipe footage and great seeing Scotty James give him a "Hi". *🇭🇲*


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

MM is putting out some of best produced content lately. Great instructional tutorial.


----------

